# So, what's your day job?



## fearofpavement (Jan 16, 2015)

On this forum, everyone is talking saws, mix oil and so forth. But what do ya'll do when you're not messing with saws? I realize that some of you do saw stuff all day every day but to many of us saws are a hobby or moonlighting and we have our "other life". So what do you do for your paycheck?


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 16, 2015)

All hazard mitigation.


----------



## User Name Here (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a County Ranger for the NC Forest Service. That consists of mostly helping private landowners with forest management recommendations and wildland firefighting. I do use chainsaws every so often on fires as well as doing timber stand improvement work but more so as a weekend warrior and firewood cutter. Almost got my federal certification as a class c faller for wildfires.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm a car fixer and stuff seller.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm retired, so now, I just do some free-lance R&D for Stihl USA Inc. in my garage / shop.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 16, 2015)

Union Ironworker, we mainly install overhead cranes, but we do all aspects of the trade


----------



## nmurph (Jan 16, 2015)

I'ma studying to be a real estate agent, living on savings, saw repair and flipping, and hoping to pass that State board!!


----------



## gulity1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Chamin application engineer or Mechanic, diesel -Car hauler, Mostly Hydraulic and electrical work, a fair amount of road work also. Man steering wheel holders can screw some chit up in a hurry! I don't have any pictures of anything real good, but at 65-70 MPH you can make convertitables out of 3 Surburbans. or if the ABS light is on, just cover it with black tape it don't mean anything, wonder why my trailer tires are smoking, Poof a 3 lb fire extinguisher don't go far in a tire fire. Man I work with all the smart ones!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a trouble maker.


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm a trouble maker.


You make plenty of trouble for the tree hugers


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

I was a carpenter for most of my life......

I'm glad I'm not anymore.


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Jan 17, 2015)

I work in a chemical plant making broadleaf weed killer. If you spray your lawn or field in N America odds are real good it came from my plant. 


Sent from my stupidphone


----------



## treesmith (Jan 17, 2015)

Tree hugger


----------



## bryanr2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Kari and I own a trucking company. Owner/Operator hauling oversize loads. Also do repo work.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 17, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> I work in a chemical plant making broadleaf weed killer. If you spray your lawn or field in N America odds are real good it came from my plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my stupidphone


atrizine, 2-4d, glyphosate?


----------



## EvilRoySlade (Jan 17, 2015)

2,4-D


Sent from my stupidphone


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 17, 2015)

i was doing building maintenance for a number of years but have since decided to change my way of being. from age 10 i've been fixing things for people and made real good money at it so i have just jumped back into that. making way more money then i was at a day job and i'm my own boss. only thing is i'm more cheap because i know work booms hard or slows down to nothing being self employed. it sucks but if ya know how to work around it it's awesome. i hate working for a boss who is some kind of brain dead idiot who can't even change a damn light bulb so it suits me well. gonna be going back to my falling tree's thing for a living in april or may i figure. just finished a contract engineering a few cut blocks as an apprentice with a veteran engineer and man was that a blast. man those engineers got it easy. still like falling more though.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Dang Shane.......and here I thought you made your living trolling Ol' Mike.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dang Shane.......and here I thought you made your living trolling Ol' Mike.


That's his moonlight job. It's easy to do when you're three hours behind everyone.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 17, 2015)

I get battered women divorced and keep abusive dads from getting to see their kids.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

computeruser said:


> I get battered women divorced and keep abusive dads from getting to see their kids.



Good. 

Any man that beats on a woman or a child will get no sympathy from me.


----------



## boxygen (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a trustfund and Im studying to be a full time hipster.


----------



## jackjcc (Jan 17, 2015)

Tree climber, still learning.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Dang Shane.......and here I thought you made your living trolling Ol' Mike.



if i got paid for that i'd be rich i tell you, RICH!!!  now that you mention it i should go find out which thread mikes hang'n out in tonight


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

As many here know, I'm a Stihl dealer. I do about 30% of our repairs at this moment. My Stihl department is a small portion of a multi-faceted business that includes hardware, building materials, lumber, tool and small heavy equipment rental. We also truck all of our own freight from 100 miles away. My week is trucking at least two days a week in the winter, and four days in the summer, repair saws at night, manage the business in the hours in between. I also do a lot of the repairs on everything else with an engine around our place. In all of this I make sure that I spend plenty of time with my wife and kids. It's challenging and I love every single minute of it. I spend entirely too much time here


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 17, 2015)

computeruser said:


> I get battered women divorced and keep abusive dads from getting to see their kids.



That has to be tough. I hope the satisfaction of helping and protecting them eases the trouble of knowing their stories. You are doing difficult yet valuable work, you have my admiration. Take care of yourself.


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 17, 2015)

I work in the front office on the business side of things for a minor league hockey team. Major Junior level, best 16-20 year olds in the world.


----------



## pcrevelli (Jan 17, 2015)

Build and remodel swimming pools.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2015)

What business is that? Bailey's rental?



AKDoug said:


> As many here know, I'm a Stihl dealer. I do about 30% of our repairs at this moment. My Stihl department is a small portion of a multi-faceted business that includes hardware, building materials, lumber, tool and small heavy equipment rental. We also truck all of our own freight from 100 miles away. My week is trucking at least two days a week in the winter, and four days in the summer, repair saws at night, manage the business in the hours in between. I also do a lot of the repairs on everything else with an engine around our place. In all of this I make sure that I spend plenty of time with my wife and kids. It's challenging and I love every single minute of it. I spend entirely too much time here


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What business is that? Bailey's rental?


Moores' Hardware and Building Supply up in Talkeetna.


----------



## altair (Jan 17, 2015)

Paramedic...would rather be a bikini inspector on a beach somewhere, but haven't seen that job in the classifieds yet......


----------



## Festus (Jan 17, 2015)

I was a diesel/truck mechanic for 25 years, but this last September I left that occupation to work on forklifts for a large warehousing company. Technically, I'm in fleet maintenance, so I still work on a truck now and then. Things had gotten sour with the ownership at my old company and overall, the transportation industry is pretty raw. It's hard to find a day job in trucking, and a lot of companies do not pay overtime over 40 hours. The stress level is waaayyyy down at my new job, and I don't have to spend all day outside getting trucks running when it's below zero out. It was hard to give up 4 weeks vacation, and to start over being the new guy with lots of new stuff to learn.


----------



## scallywag (Jan 17, 2015)

Rocket surgeon, I think?


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 17, 2015)

Union Ironworker


That's me with the blue shirt and my signalman Mike


That's me 20 years ago 70' up getting ready to set 172' long trusses about 35 ton.


----------



## mels (Jan 17, 2015)

Was a dud tester for looney toones ("...and just think, in thirty years I can retire!), finally made it out of that job and they made me a plumbing heating & cooling contractor turned facilities manager for a small bio lab that engineers better performing hammers for the dud testers who haven't made it out yet. Yup, giving back to the community...

Good stuff.


----------



## Cedar Row (Jan 17, 2015)

Self-employed, semi-retired carpenter, cabinet and furniture maker. Prime interest is restoring old houses and furniture. I cut and split standing dead trees to heat my house and woodworking shop. Do some tree work from time to time. Have been a Museum Curator, worked as a conservator and exhibit designer in archaeology, worked in the Millwork shop at Colonial Williamsburg, was curator at a small museum.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 17, 2015)

Run a portable bandsaw. Steve


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Jan 17, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Union Ironworker
> View attachment 395320
> View attachment 395321
> That's me with the blue shirt and my signalman MikeView attachment 395322
> ...



Numa, you are crazy!! ! I don't understand how anyone could get up there. I don't like climbing the ladder to hang Christmas lights on my one story house.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 17, 2015)

Field service machinist Forging/Stamping industry, make round things round again, and flat things flatter. LOL


----------



## angelo c (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobil medical ultrasound business owner. 
Former banker/ financial advisor/small business investor

Dad


----------



## Deets066 (Jan 17, 2015)

Red97 said:


> Field service machinist Forging/Stamping industry, make round things round again, and flat things flatter. LOL


ever deal with a company called scot forge


----------



## wtrass (Jan 17, 2015)

I grew up milking cows and now am a social worker trying to keep kids safe. I also do roofs on the weekends for my therapy.


----------



## Red97 (Jan 17, 2015)

Deets066 said:


> Being an ironworker can get you in some pretty hair
> 
> ever deal with a company called scot forge


 
I have heard of them.


----------



## MGoBlue (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been a pressman for over 25 years.






I also print envelopes when needed.


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 17, 2015)

I can't be the only dentist here.....

I do a little bit of nearly everything otherwise  Lately I'm doing chainsaws and carpentry


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 17, 2015)

self employed. produce farmer in the summer
and destroyer of trees for firewood in the winter. also have a flock of 20 sheep and spend the winter taking care of newborn lambs.
no wisecracks from the peanut gallery.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 17, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> I can't be the only dentist here.....
> 
> I do a little bit of nearly everything otherwise  Lately I'm doing chainsaws and carpentry


i think that's what my dentist used the last time on me. i think it was a stihl.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 17, 2015)

farmer steve said:


> i think that's what my dentist used the last time on me. i think it was a stihl.



Yeup, Stihl. That's why it costs so much.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 17, 2015)

Install all types of underground utilities, mostly commercial water and sewer main lines. Also do Horizontal Directional Drilling and Rock Excavation using explosivies.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 17, 2015)

Worked my way thru school on my uncles Tobacco farm.I've been a garbage man, plumber, electrician, painter,carpenter etc.
Now I'm self employed taking care of rich peoples homes on the lake full time.what tears up I fix.what I cant fix I have someone on speed dial to fix it.lol I do the landscaping on three houses in the same neighborhood.2 of my own and 1 for my buddy steve that works across the lake.
Then I have several yards that I mow on the side.don't know how its goin to turn out this spring when it gets back to full throttle.all the boys that used to help me has gotten full time jobs.the way my back is feeling right now dont know if ill make it a month without help.Its getting hard to find anybody to work and is dependable even for $10 an hour.cant even keep the meth heads on the job.they just run the roads hunting the $h!t and want pay up front.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 17, 2015)

In the warm months im into basic landscaping i maintain 47 yards per week mostly mowing,trimming and light tree work. Im also a farm hand and 1/3 owner of one in my off time i help manage a 97 acre tobacco farm and handle 130 head of red charolais cattle. Im not real busy at the moment since it is winter but im getting by.
I guess it helps when you are your own boss


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 17, 2015)

I miss tobacco farming.people tell me im crazy but I think they just got lazy.
Closest thing I do as far as farming is pick grapes in a vinyard for a month or so during the summer.


----------



## Warped5 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm an IT contractor and hate it. Been in IT for 30+ years, too ...


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 17, 2015)

its hard work and people say construction is hard or factory pfff.


----------



## dgb84 (Jan 17, 2015)

I manage commercial and industrial solid waste collections for a municipality. 

We provide recycling and trash dumpsters for businesses in the area. We also provide industrial collections for job sites via 20, 30, and 40 yd roll off containers.


----------



## old guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Retired now, been a logger, welder, machinist, Im sure every body has got their grocerys in Duro bags at some time, I spent 18 years with them in the machine shop.
Oh yeah, been a beaver trapper too.

John


----------



## cigmaker (Jan 17, 2015)

I make tipping paper for most of the major brands of cigarettes...


----------



## Fire8 (Jan 17, 2015)

Firefighter


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 17, 2015)

I am a bush pilot in the urban jungle......


----------



## nmurph (Jan 17, 2015)

I've spent many summer days in the 'backer field. My folks grew it as well as all of my uncles. When I wasn't in our fields I was in my kin's.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 17, 2015)

it was a nightmare this year it was over 9ft tall in spots and it took about 4 good wacks with a backer knife to get it down.
all of us about opted to use chainsaws


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 17, 2015)

I design analog circuitry and power supplies for equipment in electric utility substations, as well as the mechanical housing and assembly. And help keep the manufacturing line going too.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 17, 2015)

I am the Credit and Treasury Manager for the largest public safety supplier in the country. We sell everything that you see on or around a police officer, corrections officer, security guard, fireman or paramedic except guns and ammunition.

I spend a good portion of my day detecting and preventing Internet fraud.


----------



## Fishnuts2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Factory worker, welder, salesman. 20yrs. selling satellite TV and internet for an Electric Co-op.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm usually running one of these. But I'd rather be fishin, me on the left, brother on the right.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 17, 2015)

interesting reading


----------



## Laslabjohn (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a rail road conuctor. Been doing it 17 years before that I was a draft technician for Budweiser.


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 17, 2015)

Part time parts guy.

Full time meat department manager for a regional grocery chain.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 17, 2015)

jakewells said:


> it was a nightmare this year it was over 9ft tall in spots and it took about 4 good wacks with a backer knife to get it down.
> all of us about opted to use chainsaws


I saw some of that 9ft tall stuff one time.we had to use limb loppers to top it.wasnt any fun to cut it spear it or hang it.a stick of it had to weight 125lbs. At one time my uncle borrowed my dads tanaka weedeater and put a skilsaw blade on it to cut it.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Jan 17, 2015)

I am a field Technician for The Maine Department of Transportation. I started my career working in a road maintainace camp Plowing snow on the interstate system in Central Maine in the winter and hauling sand gravel and hot top in the summer. I did this for 13 years.
Now I work on the road all day every day all alone. I investigate accident damage to state property, ie - road signs, road surfaces, light poles and Guardrail. I estimate the cost of repair and send out the bills to the persons involved in the wrecks. This I do year round but also in the summer I run a Guardrail / Fence repair crew fixing what is damaged and installing new systems on the roadways.
I have also been a Leather worker at a local Tannery ,Fork lift operator, A Saw Filer in a large lumber mill, And more recently ( 8 years) a underwater bridge inspector for the M.D.O.T. dive team reporting to the N.T.S.B. inspecting Bridges , Culverts, & Ferry Terminals here in Maine.


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 17, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> I can't be the only dentist here.....
> 
> I do a little bit of nearly everything otherwise  Lately I'm doing chainsaws and carpentry



There's nothing like 2 stroke fuel in your mouth in the morning!


----------



## Wagnerwerks (Jan 17, 2015)

old guy said:


> Retired now, been a logger, welder, machinist, Im sure every body has got their grocerys in Duro bags at some time, I spent 18 years with them in the machine shop.
> Oh yeah, been a beaver trapper too.
> 
> John


You are old. When you trapped beavers, was that when you guided with Lewis and Clark?


----------



## Robin Wood (Jan 17, 2015)

Co-own landscape company with my old man(plant tree & turf, tree removal & transplant/treat trees , drain desilting and waste management)
Professional in tree transplant and hobby is small engine repair
my workbench is pickup bed lol


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm the guy that doesn't know chit about a M-Tronic, but during daylight hours I work for C.C Dickson Co(United Refrigeration)as senior counter salesman and technical adviser(HVAC). We've got 98 branches in the southeast. I'm in Monroe, NC.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm the director of aviation ministries for a Baptist mission. I oversee our missionary pilots in various places around the world. Do recruitment, training, logistical support, aircraft repairs and modifications and whatever else it takes to help them carry out their ministries. In the past I worked as a charter pilot in various places including Alaska, Louisiana and Michigan and flew as a missionary pilot in Timbuktu, New Guinea, Brazil (Amazon), and other popular retirement locations. I do mechanical work on a variety of things and some construction here and there as well. Chainsaws are a hobby although we do have a tree service we operate on a very limited basis.


----------



## watsonr (Jan 17, 2015)

I knew Ted was a weeny!

I am considered to be the leading expert in electronic navigation for the US Navy. I install, repair and mostly train US Navy sailors how to navigate ships of every size and flavor using computers, like Google maps for a ship, all designed to drive the ship without touching the wheel. I'm a retired Submarine sailor of 24 years. Sell aftermarket chainsaw parts as most know me by. I flip saws on the side as an excuse to drink beer and I help my wife run one of the largest interior design businesses in the greater tidewater area of Virginia.

I can't remember what I ate for lunch most days!


----------



## angelo c (Jan 17, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 395375
> I am a bush pilot in the urban jungle......View attachment 395376



King Air 350 ?


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been retired 5 years come April. It is by far the best gig I have ever had.

In the Summer we play 18 holes of golf everyday, (walking). Generally get in 110-160 rounds /year.

I also have an orchard that is getting renovated with 320 new trees, am a licensed chemical applicator with small business doing the same, cut fair amount of firewood for sale, serious 9 ball player, run a skid steer plowing snow and recently volunteering in a saw shop learning to be a mechanic. 

Working was never this busy. I make it a point to never do anything I don't want to do.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 17, 2015)

According to my wife I ride around in my truck, drink coffee, shoot chit, and sell a light bulb every now and then. In real life I am a sales engineer for a company and I have responsibility for a few paper mills in my area.


----------



## Chris-PA (Jan 17, 2015)

angelo c said:


> Mobil medical ultrasound business owner.
> Former banker/ financial advisor/small business investor
> 
> Dad


Yup, Dad is the most important job!


----------



## strtspdlx (Jan 17, 2015)

Mechanic for day job and side work and a welder/ half ass farm hand. We have 8 horses 5 dogs 3 ducks 6 chickens and an emu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clayczech (Jan 17, 2015)

I work on the assembly line at case ih we build field sprayers


----------



## Duke Thieroff (Jan 17, 2015)

Mattyo said:


> I can't be the only dentist here.....
> 
> I do a little bit of nearly everything otherwise  Lately I'm doing chainsaws and carpentry


Do you use dentistry tools on your port work?


Ever ported a set of dentures?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 17, 2015)

angelo c said:


> King Air 350 ?


200. May have a 350 soon? Glad I don't have to cough up the $$$....

I get paid for the $hitty schedule (on call), paperwork, and stress. The rest I do for free.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 17, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> I'm the director of aviation ministries for a Baptist mission. I oversee our missionary pilots in various places around the world. Do recruitment, training, logistical support, aircraft repairs and modifications and whatever else it takes to help them carry out their ministries. In the past I worked as a charter pilot in various places including Alaska, Louisiana and Michigan and flew as a missionary pilot in Timbuktu, New Guinea, Brazil (Amazon), and other popular retirement locations. I do mechanical work on a variety of things and some construction here and there as well. Chainsaws are a hobby although we do have a tree service we operate on a very limited basis.


Our county is home to Jaars(Mission Aviation) if you're familiar with those folks.


----------



## troylee (Jan 17, 2015)

I locate and protect long haul fiber optics. If I screw up, you wouldn't be able to post comments on this site, look something up on Google, or have air traffic control or national defense. A cut of our lines costs around a million dollars a minute. FYI, you don't have enough insurance coverage. Call 811 before you dig!


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 17, 2015)

Joe Kidd said:


> Our county is home to Jaars(Mission Aviation) if you're familiar with those folks.



I would say you are in Union County, I used to work in Waxhaw for a while. At that time I was a programmer, and fabricator in a Metal Fabrication facility there. 
There is another company in that building now -- doing fabrication work but not in the same manner. We were a job shop, they make Food Service stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

boxygen said:


> I have a trustfund and Im studying to be a full time hipster.



Same here. 



westcoaster90 said:


> if i got paid for that i'd be rich i tell you, RICH!!!  now that you mention it i should go find out which thread mikes hang'n out in tonight







AKDoug said:


> As many here know, I'm a Stihl dealer. I do about 30% of our repairs at this moment. My Stihl department is a small portion of a multi-faceted business that includes hardware, building materials, lumber, tool and small heavy equipment rental. We also truck all of our own freight from 100 miles away. My week is trucking at least two days a week in the winter, and four days in the summer, repair saws at night, manage the business in the hours in between. I also do a lot of the repairs on everything else with an engine around our place. In all of this I make sure that I spend plenty of time with my wife and kids. It's challenging and I love every single minute of it. I spend entirely too much time here



Wow. All that plus you remain one of the most level headed guys here. 



Stephen C. said:


> I design and build stuff. I designed the glue factory that makes the glue that holds your windshield in place. I designed the proccess piping and packaging equipment that produces your medicine. I designed the packaging line with the 3 robots that put Dursban in the bottles and put the bottles in the cases and put them on the pallets. I designed the HVAC system for a Nuclear power plant that was never built. I have givin up on all that thinking and drawing. Now I just build cow barns. Cows are much better company than the engineering infastructure of world class chemical companys. A skytrack with a full tank of fuel is a lot more fun. Drill holes and use the earthquake trim a couple hundred 6 x 6 posts. Fun stuff
> View attachment 395311
> View attachment 395310



That is one of the best looking buildings I've seen. 



scallywag said:


> Rocket surgeon, I think?



Repped. 



c5rulz said:


> I've been retired 5 years come April. It is by far the best gig I have ever had.
> 
> In the Summer we play 18 holes of golf everyday, (walking). Generally get in 110-160 rounds /year.
> 
> ...



I have a friend that plays golf nearly everyday. He's a happy camper. 



troylee said:


> I locate and protect long haul fiber optics. If I screw up, you wouldn't be able to post comments on this site, look something up on Google, or have air traffic control or national defense. A cut of our lines costs around a million dollars a minute. FYI, you don't have enough insurance coverage. Call 811 before you dig!



Thank you sir !!!!!


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 17, 2015)

own small engine shop, so depending on the day I am the accountant, sales manager, IT department, maintenance man, mechanic or whatever else is called for on that particular day. Sell firewood in the winter. I also have 3 rental properties that i get the joy of maintaining and just for fun I farm. Run anywhere between 8 and 20 head of beef cows along with 20 or so boer goats. And since after doing all that i still have free time from midnight till 9:30 when the shop opens i started plowing snow this year to fill in that free time.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 17, 2015)

Holy crap. 

I'm lazy compared to some of y'all.


----------



## troylee (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> I'm lazy compared to some of y'all.




LOL......I made it sound really good above..........my job is to draw a orange line on the ground and WATCH other people work!


----------



## Mattyo (Jan 17, 2015)

Duke Thieroff said:


> Do you use dentistry tools on your port work?
> 
> 
> I haven't yet....though I really need a full setup at home....
> ...



Uh....I've done a few with timing advance ......non popup


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I have a friend that plays golf nearly everyday. He's a happy camper.



Golfing is a very inexpensive pastime. Since I buy a membership it ends up costing me $5 to 7/day over the course of the season. I ask, what can you do for 4 hours of entertainment for $7? 

Besides, you get to gamble too, errr wager. Next to 9 ball it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 17, 2015)

Monday through Thursday (provided there is no overtime) I work for a farm equipment manufacturer as a welder / weld inspecter. Weekends I help brother and Dad on the family farm some. Husband and Dad fulltime!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> Moores' Hardware and Building Supply up in Talkeetna.



Gotcha, I haven't spent too much time up there.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm an elephant circumsizer. The pay isn't that great, but the tips are huge....


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 17, 2015)

Mostly retired (due to Yoko) guitar player


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 17, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Gotcha, I haven't spent too much time up there.


 Alaska's a big place if you are a busy guy.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jan 17, 2015)

In the real world I'm a warehouse manager (at least that's my title) for a specialty wire & cable manufacturer. The process starts with me on the receiving dock and ends with me on the shipping dock. Most days I'm doing one or more of the associated tasks that occur between the two. Don't be fooled by the fancy title... I'm a working boss to say the least. I've been with the company for 35 years and have had my current title for 26... almost unheard of in today's world.

Back in high school I started doing towing & recovery and have been doing it on and off over the years. Health issues (emphysema) forced me to give that up about 3 years ago and I miss it terribly.

Saws have always been a hobby, but since finding AS a couple of years ago they've become an obsession. I've always enjoyed tinkering and playing with power equipment.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 17, 2015)

38 years plumber 32 of those Courtney Plumbing est.1983, full-time papaw, raise white-tails, leghorns and own a pine plantation 40 acres.


----------



## flyboy553 (Jan 17, 2015)

Summertime, I run heavy equipment. Usually backhoe - 450 and 600 Hitachi's and 650 and 750 Komatsu's. And run dozer once in a while- 750 and 850 John Deere's and D8T Cats.

Winter, I plow snow and sell firewood.

Ted


----------



## old guy (Jan 17, 2015)

Wagnerwerks said:


> You are old. When you trapped beavers, was that when you guided with Lewis and Clark?


Yep, Sonny Ah cd tell Ye some storys.

John


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 17, 2015)

Retired in 09 , spent 37 years at the phone co, doing various jobs all over the province of B.C.
Always had my hands in the toolbox, enjoy anything mechanical. Ride ATVs and Motorcycles, enjoy a hike and a walk.
Enjoy going in the bush to get wood and hunt or just to get out.
Saws are a great hobby for me, there is no money in saws!! 
Some very interesting people on this thread.
BBB


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've been building custom cabinets for the last ten years. This is a recent kitchen we built... Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## wyk (Jan 17, 2015)

I am the Woodsman on the Gurteen De la Poer Estate on Suir at the border of Waterford and Tipperary counties in south-eastern Ireland. We're on the Waterford side of the River Suir.








I maintain the woods, the forestries, the firewood, and the chainsaws. It is also a working organic farm(mainly for tax purposes), so I get to feed animals and chase them back into their paddocks on occasion. The Estate surrounds the old Castle De La Poer.


----------



## angelo c (Jan 17, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> 200. May have a 350 soon? Glad I don't have to cough up the $$$....
> 
> I get paid for the $hitty schedule (on call), paperwork, and stress. The rest I do for free.



Well at least it's domestic !!!
Someday you'll be doing it in foreign countries too !!!


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

Festus said:


> I was a diesel/truck mechanic for 25 years, but this last September I left that occupation to work on forklifts for a large warehousing company. Technically, I'm in fleet maintenance, so I still work on a truck now and then. Things had gotten sour with the ownership at my old company and overall, the transportation industry is pretty raw. It's hard to find a day job in trucking, and a lot of companies do not pay overtime over 40 hours. The stress level is waaayyyy down at my new job, and I don't have to spend all day outside getting trucks running when it's below zero out. It was hard to give up 4 weeks vacation, and to start over being the new guy with lots of new stuff to learn.


How was being a diesel mechanic? I know times have changed but I'm debating on weather or not to pursue that career.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 17, 2015)

cgraham1 said:


> I've been building custom cabinets for the last ten years. This is a recent kitchen we built... Sorry for the bad pic. View attachment 395501
> 
> View attachment 395507




Those cabinets look remarkably similar to the ones I've seen at Home Depot. 




















Just kidding!  Nice job!


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm a self employed arborist, landscaper and instructor. Summer month's consists of maintaining green area's, and the winter month's are spent pruning, treefelling and holding safety courses.


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 17, 2015)

retired,,, gives me a lot of time to chase snackies


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I was a carpenter for most of my life......
> 
> I'm glad I'm not anymore.


good,,,, come up here and paint my ceilings for me,,,,, damn I hate painting


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 17, 2015)

Also besides working in hockey I have a side auto detailing gig I do out of my garage. Started out detailing our rigs cause I like it and then figured I could make some decent side money when people started wanting me to do theirs. Just a word of mouth kind of thing. 

Before



During



After


----------



## treesmith (Jan 17, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> retired,,, gives me a lot of time to chase snackies


From what I've seen I can't imagine your snackies need much chasing 

hoisting maybe


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 17, 2015)

treesmith said:


> From what I've seen I can't imagine your snackies need much chasing
> 
> hoisting maybe


least it saves my legs from having to run so far,, usually they only get 20 yards and I am on them like flies on horse crap


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 17, 2015)

treesmith said:


> From what I've seen I can't imagine your snackies need much chasing
> 
> hoisting maybe



No chasing, but plenty of chafing...


----------



## Festus (Jan 17, 2015)

SS Sniper said:


> How was being a diesel mechanic? I know times have changed but I'm debating on weather or not to pursue that career.


As you might guess, I'm pretty jaded on the whole truck mechanic thing. I actually made it almost 26 years in that line of work. Honestly, most people don't make it much past diesel school. I've raised my family on it, I can fix most anything. If you become good at it, you'll always have a job. I've never been laid off a day in my life. You can't just think you're good at fixing stuff. You need good reading, writing, communication and computer skills. You have to enjoy continually learning new things. After school, the initiative to learn is mostly all up to you. You don't start out making much money, but you will need to build up maybe a 10 to 15 thousand dollar set of tools. If you don't start out at a good place to work, you can get stuck doing grunt work and never getting the chance to progress in the field. As I said, transportation companies don't have to pay overtime, trucks are mostly back at the shop on nights and weekends, so that's when you'll likely end up working. If you work at a dealership or independent repair shop, the competition in certain areas can be brutal. Labor rates for repairing your ATV, boat motor, or snowmobile by usually some young punk kid is over $100 an hour. People think you screwing them for charging even near that much for working on their $120,000 truck. If you work for an actual trucking company, YOU WILL BE AN UNWANTED NECESSITY. Also, it's hard, dirty, dangerous work. At 46 years old, I wanted to make a change before I was too old to get hired for anything else. I do probably have a little higher standard of living than someone with no skills making the same amount of money. I spend much less on vehicles and all kinds of repairs than most other people. Also, I was lucky, I worked Monday through Friday day shift, for the last 21 years.

The first rule in being good at something is...YOU GOTTA WANNA. To make it in the truck repair industry long term, you gotta wanna...real bad.

P.S. Don't take my negativity too seriously, work is work, we've been doing it ever since the fall of Adam and Eve. We're meant to work. Work is it's own reward. It's just nice to be appreciated a little. 

Good luck.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 17, 2015)

Locomotive engineer, diesel electric mechanic, track signal maintainer, track inspector, and when I'm not doing that stuff, general contracting and sawing up stuff.


----------



## SS Sniper (Jan 17, 2015)

Festus said:


> As you might guess, I'm pretty jaded on the whole truck mechanic thing. I actually made it almost 26 years in that line of work. Honestly, most people don't make it much past diesel school. I've raised my family on it, I can fix most anything. If you become good at it, you'll always have a job. I've never been laid off a day in my life. You can't just think you're good at fixing stuff. You need good reading, writing, communication and computer skills. You have to enjoy continually learning new things. After school, the initiative to learn is mostly all up to you. You don't start out making much money, but you will need to build up maybe a 10 to 15 thousand dollar set of tools. If you don't start out at a good place to work, you can get stuck doing grunt work and never getting the chance to progress in the field. As I said, transportation companies don't have to pay overtime, trucks are mostly back at the shop on nights and weekends, so that's when you'll likely end up working. If you work at a dealership or independent repair shop, the competition in certain areas can be brutal. Labor rates for repairing your ATV, boat motor, or snowmobile by usually some young punk kid is over $100 an hour. People think you screwing them for charging even near that much for working on their $120,000 truck. If you work for an actual trucking company, YOU WILL BE AN UNWANTED NECESSITY. Also, it's hard, dirty, dangerous work. At 46 years old, I wanted to make a change before I was too old to get hired for anything else. I do probably have a little higher standard of living than someone with no skills making the same amount of money. I spend much less on vehicles and all kinds of repairs than most other people. Also, I was lucky, I worked Monday through Friday day shift, for the last 21 years.
> 
> The first rule in being good at something is...YOU GOTTA WANNA. To make it in the truck repair industry long term, you gotta wanna...real bad.


Thanks for the reply. And I couldn't even begin tell you how many times I've been told "You have to want it to be successful" like you said above. I enjoy working on most anything with a motor; especially diesels. Only old ones so far. I can only imagine how complicated the newer ones get with the emissions crap on them and stuff. That's where the education and schooling pays off. If i did go this route, sooner or later I'd want to own my own shop.


----------



## burnses (Jan 17, 2015)

im a mechanic work and a shop on vintage and historic race cars some sports been at it 26 years mostly do engine builds now and dyno work/tuning


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 17, 2015)

jughead500 said:


> I saw some of that 9ft tall stuff one time.we had to use limb loppers to top it.wasnt any fun to cut it spear it or hang it.a stick of it had to weight 125lbs. At one time my uncle borrowed my dads tanaka weedeater and put a skilsaw blade on it to cut it.


that is what happens when you put down to much ammonia or 19-19-19


----------



## Farmertim (Jan 17, 2015)

High School Phys. Ed teacher - great gig, also teach outdoor ed and coach basketball and soccer. I was a dairy herdsman for 10 years previous, and now live on a farm with my wife and horses! Still milking cows once in a while on the weekend and screwing around with the in-laws beef cattle.


----------



## singletrack100 (Jan 17, 2015)

Firefighter/EMT, ambulance EMT, get out doing wildfires in the summer, woodcutting in the summer also, mechanic by interest and schooling, can do or operate most anything mechanical or construction related.... hmm, dirt track racer, mountain biker, Soldier in Army National Guard.... yah, Jack of all trades!

Duane


----------



## Jason Smoot (Jan 17, 2015)

Contract welder/rigger for KBR at a northern KY paper mill 4 days a week. Day 5 I'm a diesel mechanic in a local shop. Day 6 I play with my saws. Day 7 I'm daddy all day long.


----------



## singletrack100 (Jan 17, 2015)

KBR? Kellog Brown and Root? Ah yes, back to the military contractors... or something else?

Duane


----------



## Jason Smoot (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes same contractor . Different side of the pond.


----------



## ckelp (Jan 17, 2015)

i'm a generator mechanic, work on everything that produces power.. seen some crazy shrt that keeps me scratching my head thinking hows this not on fire?


----------



## regulate34 (Jan 17, 2015)

I am a RV technician. Been doing it too long. Looking for a change. Logging industry looks like a possibility as do the mines.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 17, 2015)

jakewells said:


> that is what happens when you put down to much ammonia or 19-19-19


Yeap.had one patch one time the backer didn't grow too tall.something like 3ft tall but the bottom leaves were over 3 ft long and almost 2 ft wide.every time we would hit a stalk with the knife all of the leaves would fall off.lol i had a hell of a time stringing and hangin leaves that summer.must have been all of the bulldog soda we put on the field.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

GM and ASE certmaster tech, worked at the dealership I wanted to retire from untill GM shut them down, now work at a bigger place. Here I'm just a employee number 160608, old place I was Matt. Work at the dealership 8-5 then another shop three nights a week 5:30- job is done. Been there till 3am one time, its what men do to take care of there families.


----------



## Poleman (Jan 18, 2015)

Taking care of trees like this.....90 ft, 38 DBH Ponderosa Pine.....less than 18 inches away from 24.9kv phase.

I'm an Line Clearance Arborist and work for a utility. I have done this the last 20 years around power lines every day. Always something new and different. ROW work, aerial work, climbing....but always using saws!!!

This is a timber sale area loggers wouldn't touch because of trees proximity to lines. We take them down they do the rest. 153 in this sale to do along our lines. 80% of them like these with 4 bad branch heavy leaners.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 18, 2015)

I may have to pick your brain in teh future. I have two small gen sets I need to get going, on a 7kw the other a 12kw. 1800rpm diesel powered.




ckelp said:


> i'm a generator mechanic, work on everything that produces power.. seen some crazy shrt that keeps me scratching my head thinking hows this not on fire?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jan 18, 2015)

I write technical and repair manuals for Big Green construction and forestry equipment specializing in full tier four exhaust systems and hydraulic schematics.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 18, 2015)

I set stuff on fire, and stuff.


----------



## Poleman (Jan 18, 2015)

I get to cut fire trees!!! Dirty job.


Fire toward my back...


----------



## alderman (Jan 18, 2015)

I work in the wood yard at a paper mill.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 18, 2015)

Second generation Drycleaner/laundry owner, operator.
I clean clothes, work with solvents, spotting agents to remove spots.
I have installed, repaired, maintained all the machinery in my business. This includes 2 steam boilers, air compressor, vacuum system, pipe fitting, pneumatic repair, electrical, motor control, HVAC, welding, mop floors, babysit employees, everything but paperwork.

I have a 150 acre farm, 1/2 woods that i grow produce and feed deer, dove and quail on. Do all the equipment repair and try to keep the roof from leaking on a 1860s era farmhouse.
Rewire small boats, built dirt track racecars, some firearms mods/repair, attempt to operate a small lathe, some outboard repair and repair friends lawn equipment and play with chainsaws.

I like running tractors and chainsaws cause nobody bothers me while i'm operating them.

I have been lucky to have very good people teach me many skills. I enjoy learning.
I hunt and fish to hide from work in my spare time.


----------



## raumati01 (Jan 18, 2015)

Builder, for the past 23 years. This thread has been interesting reading.


----------



## Red Amor (Jan 18, 2015)

saw mill worker bush worker cutting mill timber and mine props, then to quarrying for many years earth works and road works the FARRIER for the last 20 years but still cutting a lot of fire wood and cleaning up tree around the place for folks some bottle shop work in the evenings and some bar work at the local golf club , I keep busy;o)


----------



## jeff taswelder (Jan 18, 2015)

Brick stacker , kiln operator, pan crusher operator,and all things connected with making clay bricks,oh and drott and loader driver.
10 years welding shipping containers ( making new ones )
6 years working for a small welding business fabricating to much to list 
Now working on a farm as jack of all trades ( fixing things that break ,build new things,clean fence lines,and
All that crap )
And for fun I like to find old saws and try to fix them 
Oh and cut about 30-40mtr of fire wood a year.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 18, 2015)

No pimps hah, interesting.


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> I work in a chemical plant making broadleaf weed killer. If you spray your lawn or field in N America odds are real good it came from my plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my stupidphone


 and I presume,, your in a full on protective suit in that environment????


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

computeruser said:


> I get battered women divorced and keep abusive dads from getting to see their kids.


 mmmm, ok.. what happens when its reversed????


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Good.
> 
> Any man that beats on a woman or a child will get no sympathy from me.


 I would have agreed with that when younger,, but I worked at a large factory before retirement. theres women,, that are damned near stronger, than most men,, and have a reallll altitude with it also...and yeah,, ive met them, face to face.....b I t ches


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> I design and build stuff. I designed the glue factory that makes the glue that holds your windshield in place. I designed the proccess piping and packaging equipment that produces your medicine. I designed the packaging line with the 3 robots that put Dursban in the bottles and put the bottles in the cases and put them on the pallets. I designed the HVAC system for a Nuclear power plant that was never built. I have givin up on all that thinking and drawing. Now I just build cow barns. Cows are much better company than the engineering infastructure of world class chemical companys. A skytrack with a full tank of fuel is a lot more fun. Drill holes and use the earthquake trim a couple hundred 6 x 6 posts. Fun stuff
> View attachment 395311
> View attachment 395310


 damn I like those laminated beams!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Festus said:


> I was a diesel/truck mechanic for 25 years, but this last September I left that occupation to work on forklifts for a large warehousing company. Technically, I'm in fleet maintenance, so I still work on a truck now and then. Things had gotten sour with the ownership at my old company and overall, the transportation industry is pretty raw. It's hard to find a day job in trucking, and a lot of companies do not pay overtime over 40 hours. The stress level is waaayyyy down at my new job, and I don't have to spend all day outside getting trucks running when it's below zero out. It was hard to give up 4 weeks vacation, and to start over being the new guy with lots of new stuff to learn.


 your peace of mind,,is worth WAAAAAAYYYYYY more than the cash..........


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 18, 2015)

olyman said:


> I would have agreed with that when younger,, but I worked at a large factory before retirement. theres women,, that are damned near stronger, than most men,, and have a reallll altitude with it also...and yeah,, ive met them, face to face.....b I t ches


So after that woman beat you up, were you able to face your male coworkers.


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

c5rulz said:


> I've been retired 5 years come April. It is by far the best gig I have ever had.
> 
> In the Summer we play 18 holes of golf everyday, (walking). Generally get in 110-160 rounds /year.
> 
> ...


 STRAIGHT UP!!! I retired,, from a factory job,,,,, BUUUT, i aint retired!!!!! as you said,, its now what I want to do....and there aint enough years left for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

barneyrb said:


> According to my wife I ride around in my truck, drink coffee, shoot chit, and sell a light bulb every now and then. In real life I am a sales engineer for a company and I have responsibility for a few paper mills in my area.


 wives are such teasers!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> So after that woman beat you up, were you able to face your male coworkers.


 and since you know, what I believe,, you want to start S5^7......................moron...


----------



## NVBILL (Jan 18, 2015)

I was retired but I got bored. Now I am working as a process engineer at a gold Mine in Nevada. This mine moves 300,000 tons per day of dirt and processes 25,000 GPM of cyanide solution. Every other week I go to my home that is in the mountains of Idaho and get to play with my saws.


----------



## M&Rtree (Jan 18, 2015)

5 generations, 33 years same company name, 10 years under me operating.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 18, 2015)

olyman said:


> and since you know, what I believe,, you want to start S5^7......................moron...


Just funning with you.


----------



## TBrown (Jan 18, 2015)

Factory maintenance. Work on equipment used in the electronics industry. Work 5 days and off 5 days.


----------



## JBA (Jan 18, 2015)

Full time Union Carpenter Local#211 in Pittsburgh. Spent ten years in the cabinet shops. Part time tree hack and saw fan. Above all lover of my Harley Davidson and the open road.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

First and foremost, I'm a twin-girl dad and husband to a tough chick. And I'm damn good at both.

By trade, I work on the guidance systems for Army artillery pieces. Because of me and about 50 other guys, this howitzer (below) can put 100lbs of steel and high explosive into the front door of a mosque at 30 miles out. We keep guns updated and fielded with the latest and greatest computers and hydraulics.


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 18, 2015)

z71mike said:


> First and foremost, I'm a twin-girl dad and husband to a tough chick. And I'm damn good at both.
> 
> By trade, I work on the guidance systems for Army artillery pieces. Because of me and about 50 other guys, this howitzer (below) can put 100lbs of steel and high explosive into the front door of a mosque at 30 miles out. We keep guns updated and fielded with the latest and greatest computers and hydraulics.


Do you work in North Jersey.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

Ironworker said:


> Do you work in North Jersey.


Yup


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jan 18, 2015)

I am a supervisor for ASL (alcoa) We mount semi tires for 12+ hours a day for Kw, Peterbuilt and some for Canada's Kw.


----------



## mt.stalker (Jan 18, 2015)

Direct care and supervision of Individuals with severe and profound developmental disabilities for 30 yrs . Retiring in June .


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 18, 2015)

z71mike said:


> First and foremost, I'm a twin-girl dad and husband to a tough chick. And I'm damn good at both.
> 
> By trade, I work on the guidance systems for Army artillery pieces. Because of me and about 50 other guys, this howitzer (below) can put 100lbs of steel and high explosive into the front door of a mosque at 30 miles out. We keep guns updated and fielded with the latest and greatest computers and hydraulics.



Thank You Sir.


----------



## GCJenks204 (Jan 18, 2015)

It's been fun ready these this morning.

For the last 15 years I have been working with new home builders and their customer designing & selecting the lighting for their new homes. I have been lucky to have worked for a great family that allows me to be the dad to my kids whenever I need too.

Monday morning I am working with a home owner that is purchasing a Pioneer Log Home (HGTV Timber Kings), these are always fun, you can put lights anywhere but if you can't get the wires there they won't light up...


----------



## ckelp (Jan 18, 2015)

mt.stalker said:


> Direct care and supervision of Individuals with severe and profound developmental disabilities for 30 yrs . Retiring in June .


boy, theirs always one of you in every group, my wife is a QMRP for three group homes and studding to get her masters to be a MFT.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Thank You Sir.


Glad to do it, brother. And it's fun as hell!


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

ok who is on welfare?


----------



## Ron660 (Jan 18, 2015)

Environmental Scientist - State Agency/Surface Water Division. One of the job duties is collecting fish with an electro-shocker for mercury analysis. Any excess samples are deployed in peanut oil!
My previous job was a fisheries biologist for the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service. Both of my Grandfathers were Loggers....guess that's where I get my chainsaw interest.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 18, 2015)

jakewells said:


> ok who is on welfare?


Those folks aren't likely to be interested in chainsaws...


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm too sorry to get welfare.lol


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 18, 2015)

Well my day job is as a Elevator Constructor IUEC # 12 out of K C Mo Live in the sunflower state. I am one of a few that Move Lazy people up and down( I am one of them) in buildings short and tall. Grew up on a dairy farm, done some precast concrete, ran a feed and seed for 9 years. I can weld (certified) trouble shoot electrical control circuits and dink with saws. I am a father of Three, Husband of one 27 years, Have 2 grandchildren.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

i employ two immigrant workers on the farm i can't even get locals even though i pay more than min wage


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 18, 2015)

Ron660 said:


> View attachment 395799
> 
> 
> Environmental Scientist - State Agency/Surface Water Division. One of the job duties is collecting fish with an electro-shocker for mercury analysis. Any excess samples are deployed in peanut oil!
> My previous job was a fisheries biologist for the U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service. Both of my Grandfathers were Loggers....guess that's where I get my chainsaw interest.


Since I am not far away ifn' you ever get too many Sac-A-Lait give me a call, I know how to dispose of them.....


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 18, 2015)

kyle.kipple said:


> I am a supervisor for ASL (alcoa) We mount semi tires for 12+ hours a day for Kw, Peterbuilt and some for Canada's Kw.




I dunno how you do that day in and day out, but send a few my way haha! I just dropped $2000 on 4 recaps and 2 steers


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 18, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I dunno how you do that day in and day out, but send a few my way haha! I just dropped $2000 on 4 recaps and 2 steers


That's actually a good price depending on tire size. I recently bought a trailer that had 8 brand new caps on it for $3500. The tires were nearly worth that alone.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jan 18, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I dunno how you do that day in and day out, but send a few my way haha! I just dropped $2000 on 4 recaps and 2 steers


We typically rotate each hour. We average 17 chassis an hour. One guy couldn't keep up production doing it all day. Would run you into the dirt. It's really not as hard as it looks. It's 80 percent rhythm and technique. It is a pain in the ass when we mount super singles. So of the michelin tires weigh 250-300 pounds and a steel wide base 14" wheels weighs 120-150. They get heavy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 18, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> That's actually a good price depending on tire size. I recently bought a trailer that had 8 brand new caps on it for $3500. The tires were nearly worth that alone.



$220 each for recaps (my casings) and $560 each for the 2 steers. Drives are 11.00x22.5s and steers 395/65/22.5 I think (they are wide)


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

kyle.kipple said:


> We typically rotate each hour. We average 17 chassis an hour. One guy couldn't keep up production doing it all day. Would run you into the dirt. It's really not as hard as it looks. It's 80 percent rhythm and technique. It is a pain in the ass when we mount super singles. So of the michelin tires weigh 250-300 pounds and a steel wide base 14" wheels weighs 120-150. They get heavy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what ya mean. Thank God we have a crane on the vehicle to do the lifting.


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jan 18, 2015)

No crane here. That'd be sweet for the service calls we do. We have a breaker bar and a hand held tire jack. Does the job but it does a job on the back lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 18, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> $220 each for recaps (my casings) and $560 each for the 2 steers. Drives are 11.00x22.5s and steers 395/65/22.5 I think (they are wide)


That's about right if it's your casings.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Jan 18, 2015)

Truck driver/equipment operator for the WVDOH. Right now we are in winter mode, plowing & treating roads when old mother nature decides to rear her ugly head.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 18, 2015)

kyle.kipple said:


> No crane here. That'd be sweet for the service calls we do. We have a breaker bar and a hand held tire jack. Does the job but it does a job on the back lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I miss my 300# son. He flat whips out the tires. He did his first set of semi tires when he was 14. Tractor and trailer all in one day, by hand. I know tire guys that are way faster than that, but 18 tires in 9 hours is a feat for a 14 y.o.


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

z71mike said:


> First and foremost, I'm a twin-girl dad and husband to a tough chick. And I'm damn good at both.
> 
> By trade, I work on the guidance systems for Army artillery pieces. Because of me and about 50 other guys, this howitzer (below) can put 100lbs of steel and high explosive into the front door of a mosque at 30 miles out. We keep guns updated and fielded with the latest and greatest computers and hydraulics.


 take all the mosques out,,and the filth with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

olyman said:


> take all the mosques out,,and the filth with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If it weren't for ROE.......


----------



## kyle.kipple (Jan 18, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> That's why I miss my 300# son. He flat whips out the tires. He did his first set of semi tires when he was 14. Tractor and trailer all in one day, by hand. I know tire guys that are way faster than that, but 18 tires in 9 hours is a feat for a 14 y.o.


That's something. I've seen people do it the old school way. Looks terrible. I've only done mower tires by and and my Harley tires. I've seen two of my buddies at my local tire shop take 2.5 hours to put a 11r22 tire on a 22.5 wheel. Lmao! They wondered why the bead wouldn't seat!!! That scenario ended with taking a sawzaw to a brand new tire to get it back off! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

troylee said:


> I locate and protect long haul fiber optics. If I screw up, you wouldn't be able to post comments on this site, look something up on Google, or have air traffic control or national defense. A cut of our lines costs around a million dollars a minute. FYI, you don't have enough insurance coverage. Call 811 before you dig!


 story,,truth.. guy in c rapids ia, was a plumber.. he called the locate boys,,and they said,,they were done, he asked them again,,you sure?? they said yup!! he went about his digging, for a new sewer line,,for new house. fiber optic,,about two inch dia,,got cut right in half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he seen it, when part of the line come up. wasn't his fault,,but he shut the loader off,,got in his truck and left,,and closed his business.....I know the guy,,that used to work for the same cable co,,and he told me what happened,,and our internet was down for a three day period!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

z71mike said:


> If it weren't for ROE.......


  roe,,with the wh filth there now,,are wayyyyyyyyy out of wack!!!!! moooselimb filth..........


----------



## z71mike (Jan 18, 2015)

Haha


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

o8f150 said:


> good,,,, come up here and paint my ceilings for me,,,,, damn I hate painting


 he said,,,,,CARPENTER,, not painter........................ you've been around one tooo many snackies


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

Festus said:


> As you might guess, I'm pretty jaded on the whole truck mechanic thing. I actually made it almost 26 years in that line of work. Honestly, most people don't make it much past diesel school. I've raised my family on it, I can fix most anything. If you become good at it, you'll always have a job. I've never been laid off a day in my life. You can't just think you're good at fixing stuff. You need good reading, writing, communication and computer skills. You have to enjoy continually learning new things. After school, the initiative to learn is mostly all up to you. You don't start out making much money, but you will need to build up maybe a 10 to 15 thousand dollar set of tools. If you don't start out at a good place to work, you can get stuck doing grunt work and never getting the chance to progress in the field. As I said, transportation companies don't have to pay overtime, trucks are mostly back at the shop on nights and weekends, so that's when you'll likely end up working. If you work at a dealership or independent repair shop, the competition in certain areas can be brutal. Labor rates for repairing your ATV, boat motor, or snowmobile by usually some young punk kid is over $100 an hour. People think you screwing them for charging even near that much for working on their $120,000 truck. If you work for an actual trucking company, YOU WILL BE AN UNWANTED NECESSITY. Also, it's hard, dirty, dangerous work. At 46 years old, I wanted to make a change before I was too old to get hired for anything else. I do probably have a little higher standard of living than someone with no skills making the same amount of money. I spend much less on vehicles and all kinds of repairs than most other people. Also, I was lucky, I worked Monday through Friday day shift, for the last 21 years.
> 
> The first rule in being good at something is...YOU GOTTA WANNA. To make it in the truck repair industry long term, you gotta wanna...real bad.
> 
> ...


 damn fine post,Festus,,and the whole truth!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

singletrack100 said:


> Firefighter/EMT, ambulance EMT, get out doing wildfires in the summer, woodcutting in the summer also, mechanic by interest and schooling, can do or operate most anything mechanical or construction related.... hmm, dirt track racer, mountain biker, Soldier in Army National Guard.... yah, Jack of all trades!
> 
> Duane


 you know the old saying, bout a jack of all trades???


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

ckelp said:


> i'm a generator mechanic, work on everything that produces power.. seen some crazy shrt that keeps me scratching my head thinking hows this not on fire?


 same thing being a car mechanic,,you wonder how,,they aint killed themselves yet,,with what they drove into the shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! like my partner said,,,just when I thought id seen it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## olyman (Jan 18, 2015)

jakewells said:


> ok who is on welfare?


 spacemule...........


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 18, 2015)

kyle.kipple said:


> That's something. I've seen people do it the old school way. Looks terrible. I've only done mower tires by and and my Harley tires. I've seen two of my buddies at my local tire shop take 2.5 hours to put a 11r22 tire on a 22.5 wheel. Lmao! They wondered why the bead wouldn't seat!!! That scenario ended with taking a sawzaw to a brand new tire to get it back off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two bars and lots of lube. He can start with a 22.5 on the floor, dismount and mount a new tire, in under 4 minutes. That's actually pretty slow. I watched one of the tire guys I use do two tires in under three minutes. It's actually really simple, WAY easier than a Harley tire. Getting the tires off of the trailer and putting them back on is the hard part most of the time.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 18, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> That's why I miss my 300# son. He flat whips out the tires. He did his first set of semi tires when he was 14. Tractor and trailer all in one day, by hand. I know tire guys that are way faster than that, but 18 tires in 9 hours is a feat for a 14 y.o.





kyle.kipple said:


> That's something. I've seen people do it the old school way. Looks terrible. I've only done mower tires by and and my Harley tires. I've seen two of my buddies at my local tire shop take 2.5 hours to put a 11r22 tire on a 22.5 wheel. Lmao! They wondered why the bead wouldn't seat!!! That scenario ended with taking a sawzaw to a brand new tire to get it back off!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try one of these. http://i01.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...Steel-Aluminum-tire-font-b-changer-b-font.jpg this is what we used to dismount tires at the shop i worked for. no work and only takes 30 seconds to dismount a tire


----------



## troylee (Jan 18, 2015)

olyman said:


> story,,truth.. guy in c rapids ia, was a plumber.. he called the locate boys,,and they said,,they were done, he asked them again,,you sure?? they said yup!! he went about his digging, for a new sewer line,,for new house. fiber optic,,about two inch dia,,got cut right in half!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he seen it, when part of the line come up. wasn't his fault,,but he shut the loader off,,got in his truck and left,,and closed his business.....I know the guy,,that used to work for the same cable co,,and he told me what happened,,and our internet was down for a three day period!!!!!!!



We have an 18inch buffer zone........so I can be off by that much. Very little excuse for much more than 3-4 inches off side to side. Depth is a different story. Our equipment isn't as accurate at that. 
If we don't mark it, you are without blame. Most utility locators have a mix of gas, electric, water.......... and for several different companies. I locate 2 large fibers, for the same company and that is it. If we were to get cut, a repair team would be flown in on a helicopter, and they would have armed security.


----------



## slowp (Jan 18, 2015)

I was enjoying this, then on page 9, the hatred started, so nevermind....gawd I hate hate.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

Damn lady, don't you understand that no matter what our goverment does for them they are always gonna want to kill us because we don't bow down to allah. K or be K'd.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 18, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Damn lady, don't you understand that no matter what our goverment does for them they are always gonna want to kill us because we don't bow down to allah. K or be K'd.


Definitely kill them all, but there are a couple hundred threads devoted to that in the political forum. I was really enjoying getting to know my chainsaw friends better. I hope the thread returns to its initial intent


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry fellas, I just get tired of its dumb comments all the time, I feel she tries to stir the pot all the time, and I guess I'm the dumbass cause I always fall for it.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

alderman said:


> I work in the wood yard at a paper mill.


Thats what I do Alderman. D9 dozer operator in a chipyard for International Paper


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

Festus, how are your hands and shoulders? All the fellas in my shop over forty have some sorta hinge in there step...


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I dunno how you do that day in and day out, but send a few my way haha! I just dropped $2000 on 4 recaps and 2 steers


i need the drive tires replaced on a old ford F600 it has those 3 piece rim with 9.00-20 tires.
you can replace mine for me


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Thats what I do Alderman. D9 dozer operator in a chipyard for International PaperView attachment 395841


so your a "paper pusher" haha


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

jakewells said:


> so your a "paper pusher" haha


I guess u could say that!! Lol!! We push around 460 tons/hr woodchips off with 2 d9 dozers


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 18, 2015)

sunfish said:


> Those folks aren't likely to be interested in chainsaws...


Maybe get a blister on your little finger, maybe get a blister on your thumb..........


----------



## catbuster (Jan 18, 2015)

I own, supervise and am the mechanic for Seacrest Professional Services. My degree is in environmental engineering, and I spend a lot of time in the woods doing site preparation, access road building, pipe installation, wild land firefighting, and timber thinning. I can pretty much do anything in the woods. I was previously a firefighter who worked 24/48 and ran my business on my off days. Most of the time on wildland fires I run a dozer.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 18, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Maybe get a blister on your little finger, maybe get a blister on your thumb..........


Ironically, I used to move refrigerators and color TV's


----------



## slovcan (Jan 18, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Definitely kill them all, but there are a couple hundred threads devoted to that in the political forum. I was really enjoying getting to know my chainsaw friends better. I hope the thread returns to its initial intent



OK, back to your regularly scheduled program - retired a little over a year ago from Canada's biggest airline. In 36+ years I did about every job there was to do at one time or other. My last gig was planning what gates the flights would come and go from at what terminal while keeping the aircraft towing at a minimum when possible. Here's an interesting snap of one of my monitors of a "ghost plane".




Of course, as most find, retirement can make one stir crazy sometimes. I tinker with these 10 pin automatic pinsetters now.




And my motorcycles and now, a 346XP OE!

Cheers,
Glenn


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 18, 2015)

Im a flight line mechanic for a large commercial jet manufacturer.


----------



## Skeans (Jan 18, 2015)

Part company owner in a tree farm and logging operation, from commercial thinning to clear cutting. As well as being a certified diesel mechanic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Jan 18, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Thats what I do Alderman. D9 dozer operator in a chipyard for International PaperView attachment 395841


I usually operate the screen room, but we are running a couple of D-9s on our pile with a Wagner wheeled machine for back up.


----------



## KG441c (Jan 18, 2015)

alderman said:


> I usually operate the screen room, but we are running a couple of D-9s on our pile with a Wagner wheeled machine for back up.


We only use our Wagners now in the bark system . I cut my teeth on the Wagners on the chip piles and man the dozer will work circles around it on the chips!! What mill and company. Im at the Campti, La. Red River Linerboard Mill


----------



## showrguy (Jan 18, 2015)

for the last 25 years or so, i build/sell/install, custom glass shower doors and surrounds...we do alot of heavy glass frameless work...been self employed for most all of my adult life.....i'm 48..
also have a couple of houses i rent out.........
also have a bar/restaurant i've owned for 18 years..... center street grille inc. (csgrille.com)
other than that i play with saws, backhoe, guns, ect. ya know--guy stuff...


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 18, 2015)

Unloading some leaves

Cutting some oak, I use my saws

Stairs me and another guy dug out and built by hand

Inner and outer tie rods on a 1/2 ton Chevy we use
I work on the grounds crew of a private high school. We do everything, mowing, trimming, leaves, snow trees irrigation, field painting, tree work and stairs/walls. It's a great job. We also service all the equipment and the campus trucks and vans. Here's a few pics


----------



## redunshee (Jan 18, 2015)

I don't do a dang thing. I'm retired.


----------



## old-cat (Jan 18, 2015)

redunshee said:


> I don't do a dang thing. I'm retired.


I pretty much just stare at the walls and fish for Steelhead in the river, 5 minutes walk away AND I started my own chainsaw repair business.
PLUS, cut fire wood for hire.


----------



## sammy riddle (Jan 18, 2015)

excavating and building construction , logging , part time on the woodmizer sawmill


----------



## lambs (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm a CPA, so I really am a paper pusher. I work for a major pharmaceutical company, currently overseeing compliance for computer systems that have to comply with FDA validation or Sarbanes Oxley. I know, it probably sounds pretty boring to you guys! 

I'm into saws because I grew up on a dairy farm, and last year inherited 99 acres of it. I learned something about hard work at an early age, and from what I've read, there's a lot of AS members that work pretty hard!

Really appreciate all the folks on this site for all the advice over the years. This is a great bunch of guys (and gals).


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

I am a foreman for the DOD I over see the day to day operations of the metals fabrication section. We build and repair what they can't buy. We work on parts from our ICBM silos to our snow removal equipment to building little parts for our historical base. We have a fabrication shop with breaks and shears to cut everything to half inch steel and welders to put it all together. By trade I am a master welder with a degree in metallurgy. My father was a ag mechanic and owned his own IH dealership in Iowa and he and I did not see to eye to eye so I joined the military and after getting hurt in the war I got out and went back to work for them and really enjoy my job. 

In my spare time I work on cars for people who can't afford it in our church. I also build race engines for buddies and family members who dirt race. Working on a drag engine right now for my buddy that will turn 625hp running solely on E-85


----------



## Festus (Jan 18, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Festus, how are your hands and shoulders? All the fellas in my shop over forty have some sorta hinge in there step...



I've got no real problems with the function of anything. I am on meds for high blood pressure and cholesterol. I used to have more problems with soreness and stiffness, but I take a few vitamins and a fish oil at morning and night. Something is working, because I am definitely much more flexible than I was even back in my late 30's. My problem is keeping the weight off with my new job. Working on forklifts is a lot less taxing than on trucks, and I actually get break times with time to eat. I'm having to change my eating habits and probably start going back to that dam gym. Hell, I just had to order an OWB holster for my carry gun because my pants won't fit anymore with my IWB holster. But anyway, I'm working at a place now where guys actually last until retirement. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 18, 2015)

I worked for the CSX Railroad for 40 years. Been retired for 12 years now, and this will be my last year to cut my own firewood. I am 6 months past age 72, so maybe it's time.
Keeping my saws though, and will continue reading posts here. Might even buy another saw or two, who knows?


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

LS motor @Magnum783 ?
Festus, flatrate....yeah no time to eat.


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 18, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> Kari and I own a trucking company. Owner/Operator hauling oversize loads. Also do repo work.


My Dad was a Owner/Operator. When I was 16 in 1958 I started helping him drive in the summer when school was out. 1957 AutoCar with a 220 Cummins turbo with a 13 speed Spicer. That was before CDL's and I was supposed to be 25, but what the heck, I never had a problem. I still have diesel fuel in my blood, all the Tucker men do.
I have a son now that talking about buying a Peterbilt.


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Jan 18, 2015)

Union pipefitter, Pryor to that...dealership service manager, service advisor, mechanic


----------



## tpope (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm The Gofer when someone needs an easy button or a solution to a problem. Run a print business and raise parrots with my wife. Need some business cards or t-shirts? Ploy want a cracker?


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> LS motor @Magnum783 ?
> Festus, flatrate....yeah no time to eat.


Nope SBC LS will break your bank in parts. I have connection with a great machine shop


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

@Magnum783 My neighbor owns a machine shop, does more 358's than anything. But my very good buddy puts out over 700rwhp with a 6.0 bottom wearing l92 heads(6.2) square intake port, e85 carb'd. We stuffed it in a fox body stang, 10's on motor and 9.62 eating a 250 shot, 1.5 60 foot times. I LOVE engines.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 18, 2015)

EvilRoySlade said:


> I work in a chemical plant making broadleaf weed killer. If you spray your lawn or field in N America odds are real good it came from my plant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my stupidphone


I do golf course maintenance work, and we spray a fair bit of broadleaf herbicide, among other things... during the season. Thank goodness for PPE


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 18, 2015)

I own a small Artisan Jam & Jelly business called Tin Roof Market. We make 63 flavors currently. Regular flavors and some unique flavors like Banana Rum, Jalapeno, Raspberry Jalapeno, Orange Dream "dreamsicle", Caramel Apple and Salted Caramel Pear to name a few. We sell online and to stores mostly around St. Paul, Minneapolis area. I make jam for 4 days a week and 3 days I cut fire wood and spend hours on this site.

I had people asking for contact info so here it is. Website: www.tinroofmarket.com
Facebook: www.facebook.com/thetinroofmarket


----------



## morewood (Jan 18, 2015)

Full time in a self-contained EC classroom for the severe and profound. I also drive a short bus......overtime. All this in an elementary school with more than 90 miles a day of bus driving. I also seem to be profiled as an enforcer, when the larger behavioral issues break bad, and they do in a big way. Until you see an 11yr old flip all the tables and chairs, attempt to attack other children, and then proceed to mess on himself you haven't lived. Did I mention I also get the same time off as my son and wife.........priceless.

Shea


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 18, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> @Magnum783 My neighbor owns a machine shop, does more 358's than anything. But my very good buddy puts out over 700rwhp with a 6.0 bottom wearing l92 heads(6.2) square intake port, e85 carb'd. We stuffed it in a fox body stang, 10's on motor and 9.62 eating a 250 shot, 1.5 60 foot times. I LOVE engines.


Good work I am looking to do a ford soon may keep you in mind. I am a ford guy by choice just so much racing is setup for Chevy platform it's just what I have done. Let's see a pic of this car sounds great.


----------



## MechanicMatt (Jan 18, 2015)

I grew up in a Blue Oval house, still own two fords, wifes edge and my Stang. My stang is a yellow 2000GT. This is my pals with the Chevy LS motor stuffed in it. I don't hate on any of the American cars, Id take a v8 charger, g8 or anything else with a American v8 under the hood. I give the little four cylinder cars credit, takes a lot of $$ to make them go, but I just love the torque that they don't have.


----------



## heyduke (Jan 18, 2015)

after a long career as a northern california gym rat, i retired but soon went back to work as a sports bra design consultant.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm 62 and medically retired but ever since I was a kid I was involved in fire fighting equipment (family business) and working in the dirt, mostly with beef cattle. I've also spent time horse logging, haying, contract fire fighting (water tender), and running a rental. In 1999 I was injured while working as a full time firefighter/EMT and I have been on disability ever since. Workers comp paid for me to improve my vegetation management business and to go back into contract fire fighting as a faller. Most of my time now is spent volunteering in one form or another for the Boy Scouts.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 19, 2015)

jakewells said:


> i need the drive tires replaced on a old ford F600 it has those 3 piece rim with 9.00-20 tires.
> you can replace mine for me



20" tires don't exist in this state even. I bought the last 3 a few years ago for another truck and they fell apart not even a year later, must have been pretty old
.
In my International I just bought 22.5 wheels to replace the 20s. They were only 20$ each from the tire shop and they blasted and powder coated for $70.


----------



## Jet47 (Jan 19, 2015)

I log to pay the bills. Currently following three processors around cutting the trees to big for them to cut.
I coach a high school basketball team and most times that is harder.
Love to golf.


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

slowp said:


> I was enjoying this, then on page 9, the hatred started, so nevermind....gawd I hate hate.


 bs,,you like to start it,,any chance you get....


----------



## avason (Jan 19, 2015)

KG441c said:


> Thats what I do Alderman. D9 dozer operator in a chipyard for International PaperView attachment 395841


I.P. is a good company to work for. I worked for them for 10 years. It was supposed to be a temporary thing just for the summer. Then, I ended up working their full time while going to school. Ran most of the machines their, worked as a shift coordinator then worked my way to sales. I have uncles that still work there and my dad just retired from there.


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Damn lady, don't you understand that no matter what our goverment does for them they are always gonna want to kill us because we don't bow down to allah. K or be K'd.


 straight.............


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

MechanicMatt said:


> Sorry fellas, I just get tired of its dumb comments all the time, I feel she tries to stir the pot all the time, and I guess I'm the dumbass cause I always fall for it.


 I believe,,they call that a troll.............................no need to apologize, for the truth...........


----------



## ash man (Jan 19, 2015)

My full time job is as a sales manager for construction products and equipment. I am also a 3 term trustee (kinda like a mayor, but out in the country) and finally I have a little side business doing pavement maintenance. I stay busy trying to pay for all my kids and my Hobie's. Guns and saws get expensive.


----------



## scottwv (Jan 19, 2015)

**** star


----------



## groundup (Jan 19, 2015)

Elementary School Vice-Principal


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 19, 2015)

olyman said:


> take all the mosques out,,and the filth with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's not nice, what about the nice people that are there to pray.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok people, this is a thread about what you do in your day job, Has nothing to do with what we need to do with muslims or any other political mess. Please keep that in the political forum. I retired from teaching career tech printing for 38 years, I now take care of apartments and do lawn work on the side.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 19, 2015)

Politics and religion can destroy our unity........I rarely talk about either. This thread has been great so far.......I appreciate being able to read about what you guys do........it's very interesting to me. 

I thought I was a real smart guy when I was a kid. Every summer I helped my older brother frame houses. By the time I was 14 I was making more per hour than guys twice my age that worked in the local plants. So when summer was over, and school started, I'd pick a fight and get suspended. That way I could spend another week or so working. It turned into a bad habit......and I ended up quitting school in the 8th grade. 

I got hurt in a bad car wreck when I was 16.......and couldn't work for a few months. During that time I got my GED, and started the Automotive Technology Program at CCTC. At the time, I was the youngest student in the school. 

The school is located in Central North Carolina and that is smack dab in the middle of NASCAR country. One of the instructors was good friends with a man named Tom Usury. Tom built a lot of top tier race engine engines in a little cinder block shop. When I met Tom, I realized that I was anything but smart. Tom was so full of real knowledge that it was scary.......the man was a genius. He was kind enough to allow the second year students in the program that were interested in performance engines go to his shop and help out a little. I was one of the very interested ones......

I was also a work study student. That means I stayed after school and cleaned up the shops in exchange for a small amount of money.......that money allowed me to get back and forth to school without trying to hold down a job like many of the other students had to do. That also meant that I was there when the "after hour" projects of the instructors were being done. Looking back now I see how lucky I was to get the experiences that I got back then.

When I was done with school, I worked for a shop in Sanford, NC........the place ended up closing it's doors suddenly when the owner got sick. I needed to pay my rent, so I called my brother and went back to framing houses. That was the end of my automotive "career".


----------



## fireman33 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a career firefighter and on my days off I work for a industrial rescue company doing confined space and high angle rescue as well as rope access.

And on my days off from my days off I beg my wife to let me go cut wood...which I'm not having much luck considering there is a 2year old at home and another one due in a month.


----------



## JBA (Jan 19, 2015)

Lots of people with lots of cool jobs. Would be cool to try something different for a while but I have too much time invested here for a career change. LOL. Thought being a heavy equipment operator would be a cool job.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 19, 2015)

I love running equipment but the guys i know that do it everyday say its gets boring after awhile. 

the more i read this thread the more amazed i am at what some of you guys do for a living


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 19, 2015)

I make robots paint fascia's (bumpers) for the big 3. If you have a Focus, Dart, Compass, Patriot, Verona, my robots painted the bumpers.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 19, 2015)

I went to Dunwoody technical college for automotive after high school then was in the auto industry for about 10 years. I really didn't like it, seems no matter how good of work you do and try to treat people fairly auto techs always seem to be looked down upon and thought of as crooks. So not a good feeling and not a fun job, at least not for me. And if I don't like doing something, I do something else. I drove truck for a few years, delivered propane a few years, then moved on to doing service work for the propane company. Now I found a job I enjoy and get a descent wage. I do all of the testing at a fire truck manufacturer. I run the pumps, foam systems, hydraulics, generators, aerials, I do the UL testing of them and get the trucks calibrated and working correctly before they are shipped worldwide to our customers. I've been doing it for 6 years now. Monday-friday 9 hour days. I get to play with fire trucks all day, not a bad gig.


----------



## groundup (Jan 19, 2015)

The tough part about being a principal is that it is tough to see the fruits of your labor with kids which is why I NEED to cut wood. I bust my ass at school trying to support teachers and students and in the end I'm faced with a bunch of liability and my supervisors breathing down my neck every time someone under me makes a mistake.

Running saws takes me to another world where I can forget about bureaucrats and red tape. I get to make all the decisions with no policies forcing me to do something I don't agree with.


----------



## sld961 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a water/wastewater engineer. I design and manage the construction of water and wastewater treatment plants, sewer systems and water distribution systems, pump stations, etc.


----------



## lly_duramax (Jan 19, 2015)

I am a field supervisor for a company that erects, maintains, and repairs hydroelectric turbines and generators. I was a field welder for 10 years for the same company before accepting an supervisor's position last year. It is definitely a rewarding career and I have had the opportunity to travel the country.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> the last barn we built required a huge manure pit. (500 cubic yards of concrete in the bottom of it) There was a hill where the pit needed to be and since poop don't run up hill it had to be moved. We watched 3 large John Deere earthmovers and a big dozer run in circles 12 hours a day for about 3 weeks moving the hill. The earthmovers look like they would beat the snot out of you, sitting way out in front of the front axel, every bump gets amplified. It looks like fun for about the first half hour or so, after that, not so much. Those guys spent all day long getting flung around the cab hanging onto the steering wheel. You could see them bouncing around and pitching side to side.  It makes my neck hurt just thinking about it.
> The dozer operator had amazing skills. 30 years of experience certainly shows its worth on one of those.



I had a dozer/ backhoe that i did side jobs with for a few years and loved it. yep it beat you to death but i still loved every minute on that dozer and jump on one every chance i get. last couple years i was trucking we also did excavating and i spent plenty of time on a track hoe and dozer. i was absolutely horrible running the road grader though and pans just look boring.


----------



## Axfarmer (Jan 19, 2015)

I am an ASE certified master auto tech currently working to maintain a private fleet of cars, light and heavy trucks,a few busses,man lifts,tractors,loaders and landscape equipment.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Jan 19, 2015)

I work at a salt mine. We mine rock salt 2300 feet underground. I work on the surface now but was underground for a few years.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a Diesel Locomotive Mechanic.
I start the day with clean shiny tools an before long they look like this




Here I have an injector from a 710ci two stroke cylinder and there is 16 cylinders on this particular engine. That's 11,360ci per engine to produce 4000hp 




Here is the hole it belongs in




And here it is installed




I do this for this company


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 19, 2015)

I play with poop, pee, blood, spit , snot, vaginal discharge, penis discharge, scabby puss discharge, and rotten infected human tissue.
Clinical Microbiologist - for the last 24 years.

The first 12 years of working for me was construction, worked in a truss crew - mostly rode the peak . Just woke up one day and got tired of beating nails, went back to school and don't regret one moment of it.

The best part of my job today is I get to inform Doctors what to do, although I am paid 1/100 of what they make.

Own 340 acres of farm and woods, and it keeps me busy and healthy, my day job IS my vacation.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 19, 2015)

You might have tested some of the piss soaked midgets that frequent this site.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2015)

If u'r unlucky enough to be growing something like this in u'r neck, I make it go bye-bye. The hard way.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 19, 2015)

I just gotta ask??


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 19, 2015)

Joe Kidd said:


> I just gotta ask??


You beat me to it


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 19, 2015)

Using a chain saw?


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 19, 2015)

Did that try to fight back when it came out?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 19, 2015)

groundup said:


> Elementary School Vice-Principal


I can see why you needed that 660


----------



## jetmd (Jan 19, 2015)

Past 7 years I have worked as a Union Elevator Constructor.

Prior to that I spent 20 years doing Aircraft maintenance as an A&P / R&E


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> Politics and religion can destroy our unity........I rarely talk about either. This thread has been great so far.......I appreciate being able to read about what you guys do........it's very interesting to me.
> 
> I thought I was a real smart guy when I was a kid. Every summer I helped my older brother frame houses. By the time I was 14 I was making more per hour than guys twice my age that worked in the local plants. So when summer was over, and school started, I'd pick a fight and get suspended. That way I could spend another week or so working. It turned into a bad habit......and I ended up quitting school in the 8th grade.
> 
> ...


 of all the mechanics I have read about,,,seems smokey yunich was the top dog..........


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 19, 2015)

I got me a new job last week.its just part time.i'll be working as the head bouncer................................






















At the local daycare.


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

fireman33 said:


> I'm a career firefighter and on my days off I work for a industrial rescue company doing confined space and high angle rescue as well as rope access.
> 
> And on my days off from my days off I beg my wife to let me go cut wood...which I'm not having much luck considering there is a 2year old at home and another one due in a month.


 kids tend to alter things a mite................just a mite


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

andydodgegeek said:


> I went to Dunwoody technical college for automotive after high school then was in the auto industry for about 10 years. I really didn't like it, seems no matter how good of work you do and try to treat people fairly auto techs always seem to be looked down upon and thought of as crooks. So not a good feeling and not a fun job, at least not for me. And if I don't like doing something, I do something else. I drove truck for a few years, delivered propane a few years, then moved on to doing service work for the propane company. Now I found a job I enjoy and get a descent wage. I do all of the testing at a fire truck manufacturer. I run the pumps, foam systems, hydraulics, generators, aerials, I do the UL testing of them and get the trucks calibrated and working correctly before they are shipped worldwide to our customers. I've been doing it for 6 years now. Monday-friday 9 hour days. I get to play with fire trucks all day, not a bad gig.


 yeah,,and to this day, mechs aint paid what they are worth......docs, dentists and lawyers, want their vehicles to run right,,but they still think your just a grease monkey


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 19, 2015)

olyman said:


> yeah,,and to this day, mechs aint paid what they are worth......docs, dentists and lawyers, want their vehicles to run right,,but they still think your just a grease monkey


No I don't. I respect a man who can do things I can't. Actually, I respect all men until they prove to me that I shouldn't


----------



## olyman (Jan 19, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> No I don't. I respect a man who can do things I can't. Actually, I respect all men until they prove to me that I shouldn't


 you sir,,are one of the VERY few.........................and ive met a few..........................................


----------



## Definitive Dave (Jan 19, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> If u'r unlucky enough to be growing something like this in u'r neck, I make it go bye-bye. The hard way.View attachment 396143
> View attachment 396142


bench vise and vise grips?


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2015)

I love these threads. Very interesting reading.
I'm involved in a few things but my day job is as a Senior Horticultural Agronomist. This means I give technical agricultural advice to farmers or in my case fruit growers as I specialise in tree and vine crops. I've been involved in technical agronomy for around 17 years after graduating from uni in 1995. Interestingly Broadacre agronomists who specialise in field crops (wheat, barley, cotton etc) are a dime a dozen in Australia. Guys like myself who specialise in irrigated horticulture are getting harder and harder to find. If we advertise a job now odds on that we won't find a single suitable applicant. Nearly all agricultural graduates intend to work in field cropping.
My main role now is as a Fee For Service agronomist which means growers enter into contracts to get my advice and pay the company I work for to access that advice. Good paying job, I get a phone, iPad, laptop, and a new Ford Ranger and fuel cards for free. The Ranger is also for private use which is awesome. The job has its downsides especially when we have disease outbreaks in crops like winegrapes. My work mobile phone was ringing like an Indian call centre last week after we had rain causing bunch rots in winegrapes. The company I work for is Elders which has been going for 175 years now. Great company to work for after resigning from Landmark the other year after Agrium bought us out. Most guys involved in agriculture in Canada and the U.S. Would know Agrium.
My family also run a curtain and blind business where I've been doing most of the installing for around 20 years. My dad used to do a fair amount but as he's got older and grumpier mum gets me to do all the big installs now. Because it's all word of mouth we get most of the big homes in our region where people want decent quality products and fabrics and don't mind paying the extra for it. The second you advertise you draw in too many tyre kickers that only base their purchases on price. The family business does not deal with people who only want cheap crap.
I also run an after hours chainsaw and tree felling business including firewood in winter. I actually do this because I enjoy it. I don't make massive money from it but it certainly pays some bills and buys some toys.
I also worked for two years in commercial air conditioning with my uncle who's a refrigeration mechanic. I love working in trade type jobs but it meant living in the city which sucked the big one.
When I get spare time I do as much shooting as possible including Sporting Clays and hunting. I also have a boat and go fishing when I can as live very close to the Murray River.
I'm also on a 9 handicap with golf so get out when possible although time is a bit too limited to play as much as I like. I used to be out 3-4 times a week.


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> If u'r unlucky enough to be growing something like this in u'r neck, I make it go bye-bye. The hard way.View attachment 396143
> View attachment 396142



I really need to know what's going on here and what you do for a living. You have me interested!


----------



## Jtheo (Jan 19, 2015)

cowroy said:


> I'm a Diesel Locomotive Mechanic.
> I start the day with clean shiny tools an before long they look like this
> 
> 
> ...


I worked 40 years for the CSX railroad, but my last 3 months were with the NS. I got a NS paycheck, and actually retired from the NS RR. It's a long story, and would be boring.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2015)

My wife makes the money.


I sit around, sleep, poop, and play video games.


----------



## struggle (Jan 19, 2015)

full time job [email protected] dad. When they are at school though during non-winter time I grind stumps and small tree service. In winter months auto mechanic for independant shop.

Also wish I could unsee photos above blech!


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 19, 2015)

I work in a lock down psychiatric institution for the criminally insane. They are not allowed to play with saws!


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My wife makes the money.
> 
> 
> I sit around, sleep, poop, and play video games.



Dude. I want your wife. Is she for sale?


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bringg saws for show and tell would be a real hoot wouldn't it?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2015)

MCW said:


> Dude. I want your wife. Is she for sale?



No need to sell. There's no prenup so I'll get craycray alimony. Have at it bruh.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 19, 2015)

I worked 10 years in fabrication of fuel system components for GM in Rochester NY. Mainly working in the screw machine and secondary finishing departments as a production and then quality supervisor. Now a quality supervisor for a cardiovascular device manufacturer. We build disposables and hardware to serve as your heart and lungs when on bypass. On weekends I enjoy novice logging and cutting firewood while helping on the family farm and heavy equipment repair.


----------



## struggle (Jan 19, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> My wife makes the money.
> 
> 
> I sit around, sleep, poop, and play video games.



I used to do that and got greedy so I went back to work. I really couldn't stand the sitting around once my kids started school full time.


----------



## Weesa20 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm a physical therapist and supervise a team of about 20 therapists at one of the better known hospitals in the Southeast. Teach a little, too.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Jan 19, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Rochester NY



I grew up in Rochester. I'm down in Dansville nowadays. West Sparta to be exact.

I'm a native to Rochester and the Finger Lakes region. Lived in Roc til I was 16, then moved to Bristol, Canandaigua, Bristol again, and West Sparta. Parents lived in Naples for 10 years. 

Had no idea we were so close!


----------



## treetop1986 (Jan 19, 2015)

Heavy equipment mechanic


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 19, 2015)

Weesa20 said:


> I'm a physical therapist and supervise a team of about 20 therapists at one of the better known hospitals in the Southeast. Teach a little, too.


CMC?


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 19, 2015)

MCW said:


> I really need to know what's going on here and what you do for a living. You have me interested!


I am thinking he is a sturgeon??


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 19, 2015)

I wish I had one of them day jobs. Been workin swing shift in a steelmill for 29 years. Hope to get out soon. Do mechanical maintenance, welding and hydraulics. Before that truck repair, before that drove a feed truck, before that farm equipment repair and a little farming mixed in. Now own a small farm with 60 head of Red Angus beef cows and some hay and 25 acres of timber. Also do a little dirt work sometimes. Hope to get a portable bandsaw mill to entertain myself in retirement. Chainsaws are just another reason to collect neat stuff. This is the most interesting thread on A.S. Amazed at how few duplicate jobs there are. Thanks to everyone posting, really cool to see what everyone does.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 19, 2015)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I grew up in Rochester. I'm down in Dansville nowadays. West Sparta to be exact.
> 
> I'm a native to Rochester and the Finger Lakes region. Lived in Roc til I was 16, then moved to Bristol, Canandaigua, Bristol again, and West Sparta. Parents lived in Naples for 10 years.
> 
> Had no idea we were so close!



I was. But that was 6 years ago.


----------



## Weesa20 (Jan 19, 2015)

Joe Kidd said:


> CMC?



Farther East...the one with the good basketball team and so-so football team. But I lived and worked in Hickory for a while at CVMC. That was fun....had a fast car and a faster bike and spent every free minute in the mountains getting lost...traded them in for two wonderful boys...best deal I ever made!


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> My first job was working on a pig farm, shoveling 20,000 pound of feed per day.
> 
> Then I got a job working at a cement block company, it smelled much better and it was easier work, but when they found out I was only 17 they sadly had to let me go. (I graduated from High school at 17).
> 
> ...



Very interesting. So did you end up with any actual formal engineering qualifications?


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> No. I am totally unqualified. I did take a college class in HVAC design and I attended the Carrier HVAC Technical development program and got a certificate. I also had a class in process piping plant design and layout. and equipment design. I also studied the Detroit plumbing code.
> 
> My mother died when I was 9 of cancer and my dad worked for a trucking company and was buried in hospital bills. We lost our house when was I was 12. There was no money for schooling past high school. I just did the best I could and did a lot of reading and learning on my own while scratching out a living. The Carrier manuals, Bell and Gosset books and the ASHREA books were a great resource.
> 
> ...



I'd shout you a beer if I lived closer. You deserve a lot of respect for achieving what you have with no qualifications.


----------



## blakey (Jan 19, 2015)

Went to college for electronics tech, worked in radio and tv as a broadcast engineer, ran my own electronics/computer business, also livestock and hay farming. Been an IT guy at a school board for the last 10 yrs. Do everything from data cabling, laptop and printer repair to projectors and smartboards and now ipad glass replacement.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 19, 2015)

.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 19, 2015)

Well I just wrote a nice long post. Then went to edit a few typos and my fkn phone blew away all the typing. Too lazy to retype it all. Dang it. Sorry about that.


----------



## z71mike (Jan 20, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> oh man I feel your pain. My router dropped my signal earlier and I thought mine was gone. I got lucky, it was still here when I reset it. It was just in very light text in the reply box. When I clicked on it, it came back to life. I am old, I don't do well with phones....



I'm halfway through my 30s, and I hate having to use a phone. Haha. The upside is a constant connection to AS.


----------



## paul hill (Jan 20, 2015)

Not always a popular job with some folks but I've been a deputy for 19 years now. 

The last 15 have been in the K9 Unit. I get to take the dog and search for criminals and drugs all night long. Best job in the world to me and will hopefully keep doing it for quite a few more years.

This is the guy that does most of the work.


----------



## jughead500 (Jan 20, 2015)

paul hill said:


> Not always a popular job with some folks but I've been a deputy for 19 years now.
> 
> The last 15 have been in the K9 Unit. I get to take the dog and search for criminals and drugs all night long. Best job in the world to me and will hopefully keep doing it for quite a few more years.
> 
> This is the guy that does most of the work.View attachment 396273


Hey guys! RUN! 
Just kidding.man i wish we had more of you and your K9 friend in my area to clean things up.it's so bad in my sleepy little towns neighborhood that they even sell drugs in my church parking lot. they walk from house to house picking up Meth,Morphine,etc.etc.etc. there is at least 6-7 drug houses out of about 15 just on that block.


----------



## olyman (Jan 20, 2015)

MCW said:


> Dude. I want your wife. Is she for sale?


----------



## Cedar Row (Jan 20, 2015)

watsonr said:


> I knew Ted was a weeny!
> 
> I am considered to be the leading expert in electronic navigation for the US Navy. I install, repair and mostly train US Navy sailors how to navigate ships of every size and flavor using computers, like Google maps for a ship, all designed to drive the ship without touching the wheel. I'm a retired Submarine sailor of 24 years. Sell aftermarket chainsaw parts as most know me by. I flip saws on the side as an excuse to drink beer and I help my wife run one of the largest interior design businesses in the greater tidewater area of Virginia.
> 
> I can't remember what I ate for lunch most days!


Interesting! I was a quartermaster in the Navy back in the late 60's. Our electronic navigation consisted of Loran C. In the Caribbean Sea I still shot stars and sunlines and local apparent noon, dead rekoning when the weather was bad. Was on the USS Lawrence DDG 4, and the Spiegel Grove LSD 32. Navigation has changed some since then.


----------



## surfincr (Jan 20, 2015)

Very interesting seeing all the different jobs on here. 

As for me i'm in insurance as a Business Intelligence Business Analyst (i build solutions/tools out of existing software and create some effieciancy where possible) also i'm a licensed casualty adjuster. and i buy/sell/trade/repair small equipment as a side business and am trying to make a go at selling specialty dog beds i make.


----------



## troylee (Jan 20, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> I own a small Artisan Jam & Jelly business called Tin Roof Market. We make 63 flavors currently. Regular flavors and some unique flavors like Banana Rum, Jalapeno, Raspberry Jalapeno, Orange Dream "dreamsicle", Caramel Apple and Salted Caramel Pear to name a few. We sell online and to stores mostly around St. Paul, Minneapolis area. I make jam for 4 days a week and 3 days I cut fire wood and spend hours on this site.




we need contact info if we are to buy your jam.........should we run it at 32 or 40 to 1


----------



## Wisneaky (Jan 20, 2015)

troylee said:


> we need contact info if we are to buy your jam.........should we run it at 32 or 40 to 1


I wasn't sure if I could post that info. Here it is through. The website is still a work in progress so I do apologize. I'd mix it how ever you feel comfortable with. I like mine a little richer.

www.tinroofmarket.com
www.facebook.com/thetinroofmarket


----------



## slowp (Jan 20, 2015)

I survived and got retired. I was having to ice knees before and after work when a day was to be spent on steep ground marking out skyline corridors. I'm a retired "forester". I worked most of the 32 years in timber management. The last and best stint was working out on logging jobs with them poor old gypo loggers, 
trying to get results on the ground from specs written by specialists who had no idea what logging equipment and loggers could do. I'm not sure if there is any profession that attracts so many unique characters as logging does. I don't know why that is.

Now I do most anything I want. Today I think I'll work on my road until I get tired of it. I am in the third year of fiddle playing and have a group to go play with once a month. That's a lot of fun. The motto is Play Loud Play Proud Cuz Nobody Else Can Hear You. I putter around the place and hook up the Pointy Trailer and take off when roads are good and the travel bug hits. I'm building a kayak, but it is taking a long time because I like to hitch up the trailer and take off when the travel bug hits. Not to worry, I have a couple of plastic boats to use. 

Chainsaws are not toys to me. They mean work. But when using them for work, and things go as they should, it is a nice feeling to be able to see what you've done.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 20, 2015)

groundup said:


> The tough part about being a principal is that it is tough to see the fruits of your labor with kids which is why I NEED to cut wood. I bust my ass at school trying to support teachers and students and in the end I'm faced with a bunch of liability and my supervisors breathing down my neck every time someone under me makes a mistake.
> 
> Running saws takes me to another world where I can forget about bureaucrats and red tape. I get to make all the decisions with no policies forcing me to do something I don't agree with.



So far......your job is likely the most hectic. 

Respect. 



paul hill said:


> Not always a popular job with some folks but I've been a deputy for 19 years now.
> 
> The last 15 have been in the K9 Unit. I get to take the dog and search for criminals and drugs all night long. Best job in the world to me and will hopefully keep doing it for quite a few more years.
> 
> This is the guy that does most of the work.View attachment 396273



Thank God for you, and men like you. 

Thank you for all you do.


----------



## JBA (Jan 20, 2015)

That's what I love about my job. Drive around and point to houses churches office buildings the Pirates ball park. Hell yeah Johnny helped build that!!!! Great feeling....


----------



## flyinghunter (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm an ag pilot, in the off season I do tree work and earthmoving. Was an auto mechanic till I decided that turning up to the same place every day wasn't for me.


----------



## NH Hunter (Jan 20, 2015)

Compliance Officer & problem solver in the financial services industry.


----------



## pooroldcraig (Jan 20, 2015)

Bartender in a comedy club.


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 20, 2015)

I twirl wrenches and spin screwdrivers at a coffee roasting plant. Once in a while I get to melt hi-chromium steels with a tungsten electrode and a bunch of current, while bathed in argon gas.
Gosh I love that fancy pants coffee. Think of the brand with the green mermaid.


----------



## jetmd (Jan 20, 2015)

flyinghunter, what kind of equipment do you fly? Ag cat, airtractor, pawnee?


----------



## Gologit (Jan 20, 2015)

jetmd said:


> flyinghunter, what kind of equipment do you fly? Ag cat, airtractor, pawnee?



He's in New Zealand...might be a Fletcher or an Air Truk.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 20, 2015)

NH Hunter said:


> Compliance Officer & problem solver in the financial services industry.


banking or brokerage ?


----------



## NH Hunter (Jan 20, 2015)

Brokerage and advisory.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 20, 2015)

NH Hunter said:


> Brokerage and advisory.


PM me the name if you're OK doing so

Or Not


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 20, 2015)

Mastermind said:


> I'm a trouble maker.


I have always heard do what your good at!


----------



## PA Dan (Jan 20, 2015)

Union Steelworker Pittsburgh PA.


----------



## Magnum783 (Jan 20, 2015)

PA Dan said:


> Union Steelworker Pittsburgh PA.


I am still a card carrying union pipe welder. Just finished my masters ticket a few years back. I wish more of america would learn a trade the work is far more rewarding. I am not a fan of all unions but the pipe welders did me just fine even though I was a GI when I started my apprenticeship they honored it all. It made for an easy transition into the outside. Even though I adventually went right back to work for the DOD.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 20, 2015)

Magnum783 said:


> I am still a card carrying union pipe welder. Just finished my masters ticket a few years back. I wish more of america would learn a trade the work is far more rewarding. I am not a fan of all unions but the pipe welders did me just fine even though I was a GI when I started my apprenticeship they honored it all. It made for an easy transition into the outside. Even though I adventually went right back to work for the DOD.


Learning a trade and being good at it is a better guarantee of a job than a college education Without all the debt and in allot of cases better money.
If you haven't seen this take a look
mikeroweworks.com


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

cowroy said:


> I'm a Diesel Locomotive Mechanic.
> I start the day with clean shiny tools an before long they look like this
> 
> 
> ...


it may be big but i recognize a detroit injector any where lol..........and the oil.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 20, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> it may be big but i recognize a detroit injector any where lol..........and the oil.



Actually, it's a GM, or Electro Motive Diesel injector, but I'm sure about all two stroke injectors look similar.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

cowroy said:


> Actually, it's a GM, or Electro Motive Diesel injector, but I'm sure about all two stroke injectors look similar.


detroits are GM so pretty simelar. do those have a control tube and governer? must have a way to control the injector.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 20, 2015)

Governer is the simple answer. Never heard of a control tube.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

control tube is a hollow shaft that conects to all the injector racks to control movement via the governer.


----------



## 1neshot (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a lineman, work for contractor's building power line's.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 20, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> control tube is a hollow shaft that conects to all the injector racks to control movement via the governer.


That's exactly how it works


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

cowroy said:


> That's exactly how it works


big detroit lol. i assume it has a blower and ported cylinders........four exhuast valves no intakes.

i have to do a 3-53 soon......its always acted funny, might have to bug you a little bit lol.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 20, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> big detroit lol. i assume it has a blower and ported cylinders........four exhuast valves no intakes.
> 
> i have to do a 3-53 soon......its always acted funny, might have to bug you a little bit lol.



All the older GM engines are blown with one blower per eight cylinders, but this one is a turbo engine. Both are like you said, intake ports that go all the way around the cylinder and four exhaust valves. Here is what a turbo engine looks like. The turbo is clutch driven off the flywheel to about 600 RPM otherwise they would smoke more than a steam engine til they got wound up.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 20, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Mostly retired (due to Yoko) guitar player


What does that mean?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 20, 2015)

thats pretty interesting. i have never understood why or how they put a turbo over a blower on some later detroits.........but we are hyjacking this thread lol.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> What does that mean?


 Since Lennon and Harrison are both dead... I have no clue


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 21, 2015)

cowroy said:


> All the older GM engines are blown with one blower per eight cylinders, but this one is a turbo engine. Both are like you said, intake ports that go all the way around the cylinder and four exhaust valves. Here is what a turbo engine looks like. The turbo is clutch driven off the flywheel to about 600 RPM otherwise they would smoke more than a steam engine til they got wound up.


If the turbo is clutch driven, wouldn't that make it a centrifugal supercharger?


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> What does that mean?





AKDoug said:


> Since Lennon and Harrison are both dead... I have no clue


"Yoko" is generic for any wife/GF who "breaks up the band." I used to moonlight playing guitar for cover bands and doing occasional session work, but the wife put the kibosh on that in late 2012


----------



## cowroy (Jan 21, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> If the turbo is clutch driven, wouldn't that make it a centrifugal supercharger?



Kind of, but exhaust is still coming through it and after 600 RPM the clutch disengages through 1k RPM. A blower is always gear driven. Here is a blown engine.





Sorry for the hijacking. Back to what you do. If someone starts a big Diesel engine thread just hollar


----------



## whitedogone (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 21, 2015)

Stephen C. said:


> so what was all that stuff in the guys neck and what do you have to do with it? Looks like it should not be there.


Whittle on folks during the day (if'n I'm lucky), extracurriculars on nights and weekends


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 21, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Whittle on folks during the day (if'n I'm lucky), extracurriculars on nights and weekends


Surgeon?


----------



## flyinghunter (Jan 21, 2015)

jetmd said:


> flyinghunter, what kind of equipment do you fly? Ag cat, airtractor, pawnee?


Gippsland 200c at the moment. Have flown a pt6 thrush and 402.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jan 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Surgeon?


Jon is a doc Bill.........hard to believe ain't it ? lol


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 21, 2015)

What a great idea for a thread. I am a landscaper. Did it since out of school, got bored and was offered a job with a landclearing/logging outfit. Worked that for about 10 years total. Ran everything from skidder, whole tree chipper, tree shear, forwarder, even got some time in a processor. I can honestly say that was the most fun I have ever had working..ever. I couldn't believe I was getting paid to run equipment like that. After the housing boom slowed and landclearing slowed down, we moved to logging. Travel started getting to be too much and I went back into business landscaping. I cut and split firewood during the winter when it is slow and sell the wood in the fall. Landscaping is ok, but it allows me to play with chainsaws, wood and other cool stuff during the winter.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 21, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Surgeon?


 Yup. He's the real deal.


----------



## jetmd (Jan 21, 2015)

PT6 Thrush is a bad ass! I got my pilots lic in '83 and my A&P in '85
Aviation is a hard habit to break.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 21, 2015)

The DogFather.

Prior to this gig I practiced architecture. Did practically every type of stuff - tilt-up warehouses, medical, SFR, MFR... but mostly zoological stuff for the Zoological Society of San Diego. Everything from animal exhibits, food & merchandise facilities to off-exhibit holding and breeding facilities. Animals included polar bears, orangutans, gorillas, hippos, birds and reptiles...you name it.


----------



## whitedogone (Jan 21, 2015)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> The DogFather.
> 
> Prior to this gig I practiced architecture. Did practically every type of stuff - tilt-up warehouses, medical, SFR, MFR... but mostly zoological stuff for the Zoological Society of San Diego. Everything from animal exhibits, food & merchandise facilities to off-exhibit holding and breeding facilities. Animals included polar bears, orangutans, gorillas, hippos, birds and reptiles...you name it.


 
Pics....or it didn't happen


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 22, 2015)

whitedogone said:


> Pics....or it didn't happen


----------



## Jan-Sietze (Jan 22, 2015)

My day job is usually night work ...
I do technical maintenance of railways.
I make sure that the train travels safely from station 'A' to station 'B',
it is part of railway security, signals, switches and road crossings.

It is very varied work with a great responsibility.


----------



## NWCoaster (Jan 22, 2015)

I work for a large international oil company. I have been a journeyman Millwright and Machinist by trade for 28 years, but my primary job has been a Vibration Analyst/Machinery analysis technician for the last 18 years or so.
I diagnose problems with any of the rotating/reciprocating equipment in our refinery and monitor the vibration and operating charicteristics to prevent failures or breakdowns before they happen. 
I am also an Assitant Fire Chief/Industrial firefighter on our refinery fire team and a Hazmat technician. Lots of fun stuff to learn!!!!!


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 22, 2015)

NWCoaster said:


> I work for a large international oil company. I have been a journeyman Millwright and Machinist by trade for 28 years, but my primary job has been a Vibration Analyst/Machinery analysis technician for the last 18 years or so.
> I diagnose problems with any of the rotating/reciprocating equipment in our refinery and monitor the vibration and operating charicteristics to prevent failures or breakdowns before they happen.
> I am also an Assitant Fire Chief/Industrial firefighter on our refinery fire team and a Hazmat technician. Lots of fun stuff to learn!!!!!


Anacortes?


----------



## NWCoaster (Jan 22, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Anacortes?


Yes Sir!! South Refinery


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Jan 22, 2015)

I overhaul pt6 turbine engines for a living, 52 years in the making and it is still popular. Technology has come a long way though especially in materials and manufacturing methods.


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 22, 2015)

JONSSTIHL said:


> I overhaul pt6 turbine engines for a living, 52 years in the making and it is still popular. Technology has come a long way though especially in materials and manufacturing methods.


Never worked on one but I've burned Jet-A through some of them.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 22, 2015)

JONSSTIHL said:


> I overhaul pt6 turbine engines for a living, 52 years in the making and it is still popular. Technology has come a long way though especially in materials and manufacturing methods.


My son is working on one at A&P school right now. His prior employer uses them on their turbine Otters...


----------



## fearofpavement (Jan 22, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> My son is working on one at A&P school right now. His prior employer uses them on their turbine Otters...


Twin otters or converted single engine otters?


----------



## stihl waters (Jan 22, 2015)

Well for 30 yrs. I was a faller,I like to think a fairly competent and responsible one. It just got too hard to make a decent living in our small province in the woods. Now I'm an Ironworker{reinforcing}Local 752 for the largest steel co. in North America. It was a bit of an adjustment but great people from top to bottom in the co. I still get out almost every weekend wooding with a couple of friends. They let me fall the big 1's.


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 22, 2015)

cowroy said:


> All the older GM engines are blown with one blower per eight cylinders, but this one is a turbo engine. Both are like you said, intake ports that go all the way around the cylinder and four exhaust valves. Here is what a turbo engine looks like. The turbo is clutch driven off the flywheel to about 600 RPM otherwise they would smoke more than a steam engine til they got wound up.



Another RR diesel guy! In the past 30 years, I've worked on Alco 539, 244 and 251 powered engines, GE 7FDL engines, and GM 567 A/B/B-C/C, and 645 engines. No 710 stuff has filtered down this far yet. I've always been a shortline RR guy, and most recently, I've spent more time on the 7FDL GE locomotives than anything else.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Jan 22, 2015)

those twin otters are legends in the bush. These engines are bullet proof. Had one pt6 actually come in with bullet holes in it. I've never actually flown in a pt6 powered aircraft but I know the engine inside and out.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Jan 22, 2015)

any of you railroad guys ever heard of the turbo train, they used to have st6 turbine engines in them.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 22, 2015)

JONSSTIHL said:


> those twin otters are legends in the bush. These engines are bullet proof. Had one pt6 actually come in with bullet holes in it. I've never actually flown in a pt6 powered aircraft but I know the engine inside and out.



Whats the TBO on a PT6 now?


----------



## jwade (Jan 22, 2015)

lly_duramax said:


> View attachment 396116
> View attachment 396117
> 
> I am a field supervisor for a company that erects, maintains, and repairs hydroelectric turbines and generators. I was a field welder for 10 years for the same company before accepting an supervisor's position last year. It is definitely a rewarding career and I have had the opportunity to travel the country.


beautiful pictures, is that the dam at smith mountain lake. looks familiar


----------



## gaspipe (Jan 22, 2015)

JONSSTIHL said:


> any of you railroad guys ever heard of the turbo train, they used to have st6 turbine engines in them.



I've heard of them, a high speed passenger locomotive. I've always been working with freight engines, so I don't know much about them. I also have heard of the huge turbine powered engines the Union Pacific was dabbling with in the 60's. They were not fast, but had either 4500 or 8500 HP ratings. All gone now.


----------



## JONSSTIHL (Jan 22, 2015)

depends which model and what kind of an operator you are, anywhere from 3000 hrs to 6000 hrs basic tbo. I've seen some PT6A-67D's with extended fleet tbo's of 12,000 hrs.


----------



## jwade (Jan 22, 2015)

paul hill said:


> Not always a popular job with some folks but I've been a deputy for 19 years now.
> 
> The last 15 have been in the K9 Unit. I get to take the dog and search for criminals and drugs all night long. Best job in the world to me and will hopefully keep doing it for quite a few more years.
> 
> This is the guy that does most of the work.View attachment 396273


god bless you brother , also did it for 27 years


----------



## paul hill (Jan 22, 2015)

jwade said:


> god bless you brother , also did it for 27 years



Thank you.

27 years is a long time doing this job and something to be proud of. 

My goal is 30 but we'll see how it goes. Still enjoying it but it's definitely a young persons game. Thanks again.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 22, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> If u'r unlucky enough to be growing something like this in u'r neck, I make it go bye-bye. The hard way.View attachment 396143
> View attachment 396142


I'm still trying to figure out what they are?
Lymphoma nodules? Lymph nodes? Throat cancer?
I don't think I could culture anything off of them...LOL!



Gologit said:


> Yup. He's the real deal.


I am friends with several doctors, you guys wouldn't believe how wild some of them are.
Huskstihls picture looks just like my anesthesiologist, he's 6'7" and about 340 lbs and a wild child


----------



## JC360 (Jan 22, 2015)

I work in the commercial building/remodeling field, 27 yrs. I've done everything from strip malls to high rises. Steel studs, suspended ceilings, drywall,doors / hardware etc.
Used to do a lot of large New construction, but the last 10 yrs I have been self employed, I end up in office remodels 90% of the time. Nothing glamorous, but it's A/C in the summer, heat in the winter, and flush toilets


----------



## lly_duramax (Jan 22, 2015)

jwade said:


> beautiful pictures, is that the dam at smith mountain lake. looks familiar


Good eye sir! It sure is. I was there in 2009 to do a rim shrink on U#3 generator rotor. The pics are from 2 years ago when the wife and I were there on the Harley.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 22, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Yup. He's the real deal.


Oh yeah? Hey doc I got this shoulder thing going on.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 22, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Oh yeah? Hey doc I got this shoulder thing going on.




He's a surgeon. He'll probably want to amputate.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 22, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> Huskstihls picture looks just like my anesthesiologist, he's 6'7" and about 340 lbs and a wild child



Huskstihls avatar is actually one of the nicer pictures we have of him. Before the picture was taken we took him down to the shipyard and had him sand blasted. It really made him almost presentable.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 22, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what they are?
> Lymphoma nodules? Lymph nodes? Throat cancer?
> I don't think I could culture anything off of them...LOL!
> 
> ...


One is a benign thyroid nodule, the other is a hurthle cell carcinoma. Both pushing 12cm in size. My avatar pic is not me. I look pretty much like you think I would


----------



## Slackerjpt (Jan 22, 2015)

Retired FDNY and a Physical Therapist.


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 22, 2015)

fearofpavement said:


> Twin otters or converted single engine otters?


Singles... http://www.flyk2.com/.. they land on the glaciers of Denali (Mt. McKinley)


----------



## Venomvpr900 (Jan 22, 2015)

AKDoug said:


> My son is working on one at A&P school right now. His prior employer uses them on their turbine Otters...


Otters are awesome!


----------



## greendohn (Jan 22, 2015)

Radiologic Technologist,,ie, x-ray tech,,CAT Scan, MRI and general radiography,,never make any money at it, but it's a good way to punch a clock,,


----------



## rwoods (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey, Jon, do you have an extra set of that headlight and eye gear? I bet it would really improve my chain sharpening.  Ron


----------



## Ray Bell (Jan 22, 2015)

Greenthorn said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what they are?
> Lymphoma nodules? Lymph nodes? Throat cancer?
> I don't think I could culture anything off of them...LOL!
> 
> ...


Pathologist?


----------



## Greg Perryman (Jan 22, 2015)

Automotive technician for a Gm dealership.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jan 22, 2015)

Ray Bell said:


> Pathologist?



Hey, no need to curse me and call me names! J\K.
Medical Technologist, mostly deal with Microbiology.


----------



## ljohn (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm a forester for a local timber company.


----------



## 295 tramp (Jan 23, 2015)

Howdy I have 27 years in electrical construction. The last 19 through the IBEW and presently employed as a shift electrician working on mining equipment at a iron ore mine that makes steel pellets. I caught the CAD bug a couple of years ago.


----------



## SEAM (Jan 23, 2015)

Translator, the human kind 

Chainsaws balance out my otherwise boring existence...


----------



## ncstihler (Jan 23, 2015)

Aerospace engineer.... design premium airline seats

Though, I'd rather be farming.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> One is a benign thyroid nodule, the other is a hurthle cell carcinoma. Both pushing 12cm in size. My avatar pic is not me. I look pretty much like you think I would
> View attachment 397172



Well then, who is your avatar?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah. 

My avatar is a picture of me with my weapon of choice. I figured everyone was using a real pic of themselves.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jan 23, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Well then, who is your avatar?


That is a pic (used with permission) of NQSHM, AKA Mike Lee, AKA Mdavlee. I started using it on a sillier site as a joke, but looking like a guy who can one hand an 880 with a 60" bar (instead of a guy who needs a decomp on a 445) has gotten me so much more respect around here that I have kept it


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Well then, who is your avatar?


That's me at work watching this weld.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2015)

Bro crush?

J/K I know Mike is a respected member here.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 23, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> That is a pic (used with permission) of NQSHM, AKA Mike Lee, AKA Mdavlee. I started using it on a sillier site as a joke, but looking like a guy who can one hand an 880 with a 60" bar (instead of a guy who needs a decomp on a 445) has gotten me so much more respect around here that I have kept it



He's muh hero too. It's OK.


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 23, 2015)

....I'm actually built like that avatar picture, only more hair and more beard, but to old to be very intimadating. It does come in handy once in a while.


----------



## jwade (Jan 23, 2015)

paul hill said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 27 years is a long time doing this job and something to be proud of.
> 
> My goal is 30 but we'll see how it goes. Still enjoying it but it's definitely a young persons game. Thanks again.


most welcome officer hill, keep up the good attitude and please stay safe.


----------



## jwade (Jan 23, 2015)

lly_duramax said:


> Good eye sir! It sure is. I was there in 2009 to do a rim shrink on U#3 generator rotor. The pics are from 2 years ago when the wife and I were there on the Harley.


haa as i rember that road going in up to that point was an old dirt road musta been a tricky ride on a harley...


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> That is a pic (used with permission) of NQSHM, AKA Mike Lee, AKA Mdavlee. I started using it on a sillier site as a joke, but looking like a guy who can one hand an 880 with a 60" bar (instead of a guy who needs a decomp on a 445) has gotten me so much more respect around here that I have kept it



I know Mike but I thought that was a picture of Paulie Teutel. Sorry, Mike. Ron


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

This is a project that I worked on... LOL

*Wily Monkeys Break Out of San Diego Zoo Habitat*

Source: http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...iego-Zoo-Habitat-289628771.html#ixzz3Ph7XZw7o http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=aK_90Wd1er37EFadbiUzgI&u=NBCSanDiego


----------



## jrs_diesel (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm an electronics tech in the Coast Guard for my day job (14 years and counting). I get to play with our work chainsaw (Echo CS-400) from time to time 

The Husqvarna chaps really match the uniform well!


----------



## hills bay performance (Jan 23, 2015)

Im a shipfitter at Newport news ship building . I work building new aircraft carriers for uncle sam


----------



## Nitroman (Jan 23, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Oh yeah? Hey doc I got this shoulder thing going on.



Before you go to far on that, I spent $18k on my left shoulder. Be sure...be really sure. 

Oh yeah, I'm a chemist. Mostly environmental and analytical. I also do side work as a private entity.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm still a trouble maker.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 23, 2015)

No need for the smiley. We know it's all true.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 23, 2015)

Recreational gynecologist


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 24, 2015)

I smash stuff


----------



## stihlx8 (Jan 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I smash stuff View attachment 397542
> View attachment 397543
> View attachment 397544
> View attachment 397545


That blue Dodge looks better than the one I'm driving. Wish my drivers door looked as good as that one a few minutes before the picture was taken.


----------



## JBA (Jan 24, 2015)

hills bay performance said:


> Im a shipfitter at Newport news ship building . I work building new aircraft carriers for uncle sam


Have seen shows where they build ships like that. Looks like it would be a incredible process to see. What is the typical tolerances that you work to when fitting up those giant plates that make up the hulls?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 24, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I smash stuff



Find Jimmy Hoffa yet?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 24, 2015)

hills bay performance said:


> Im a shipfitter at Newport news ship building . I work building new aircraft carriers for uncle sam



Where in Mathews are you? My mother in law is on the East River at Glebe Point (Put In Creek).


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 24, 2015)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> This is a project that I worked on... LOL
> 
> *Wily Monkeys Break Out of San Diego Zoo Habitat*
> 
> Source: http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...iego-Zoo-Habitat-289628771.html#ixzz3Ph7XZw7o



That don't look like much problem that a .22 couldn't take care of......


----------



## mr simpel (Jan 24, 2015)

Found a post i know something about! Great read about evryone. 
I have worked at a timber frame company ( few months) that i enjoyed but they went out of business. Worked as an electrician ( coulpe of years ) . Also closed the doors. Went to work at a warehouse where i became lead man on the vulcanizing crew. Luckily i got a call from the IUOE and moved on to running equiptment, mostly skytracks, drills and cranes. Work got really slow and i lucked into a job with the phone company. Loved this job but was laid off. I now work for a chemical plant where i do E&I work. The rest of my time is spent being a dad. Boy is that an adventure!


----------



## mr simpel (Jan 24, 2015)

My helper n her new saw. The next new one is mine! Lol


----------



## gary s (Jan 24, 2015)

I have been happily retired for 3 years but I had a fantastic job for a machinist type person. For 26+ years I worked for the Army Research Laboratory making weapons and test fixtures. My title for the last 8 years was Chief, Experimental Fabrication, Weapons and Materials Directorate. This was at Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 24, 2015)

gary s said:


> I have been happily retired for 3 years but I had a fantastic job for a machinist type person. For 26+ years I worked for the Army Research Laboratory making weapons and test fixtures. My title for the last 8 years was Chief, Experimental Fabrication, Weapons and Materials Directorate. This was at Aberdeen Proving Ground, MD



Once ran a marathon at the Proving Grounds. Four loops around the airstrip, qualified for Boston.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jan 24, 2015)

Guido Salvage said:


> Find Jimmy Hoffa yet?


Nope ,found this in the bed of a pickup last week though ,looks like they pouled on the recoil too hard ...


----------



## lly_duramax (Jan 24, 2015)

jwade said:


> haa as i rember that road going in up to that point was an old dirt road musta been a tricky ride on a harley...


I came in from the power company property on the paved road. The security guard remembered me and let us ride up there and take some pictures on a Sunday.


----------



## Snap (Jan 24, 2015)

*It's not my job to run the train, 
The whistle I don't blow. 
It's not my job to say how far 
The train's supposed to go. 
I'm not allowed to pull the brake, 
Or even ring the bell. 
But let the damn thing leave the track 
And see who catches hell!*


----------



## Bret4207 (Jan 24, 2015)

paul hill said:


> Not always a popular job with some folks but I've been a deputy for 19 years now.
> 
> The last 15 have been in the K9 Unit. I get to take the dog and search for criminals and drugs all night long. Best job in the world to me and will hopefully keep doing it for quite a few more years.
> 
> This is the guy that does most of the work.View attachment 396273





NYSP retired, 22 years. Now I farm, raise sheep, fix saws. Homeschooling 2 kids too. I was better off on the road!


----------



## Tjcole50 (Jan 24, 2015)

Was military and did concrete work then custom paver patios, retaining walls etc. Now electrician for a railroad. Also quickly became a firewood hoarding chainsaw addict who pisses his wife off with a mess of wood and saw talk muahahaha


----------



## jwade (Jan 24, 2015)

Bret4207 said:


> NYSP retired, 22 years. Now I farm, raise sheep, fix saws. Homeschooling 2 kids too. I was better off on the road!


haa you earned it bro, enjoy the time with those two kids. they will be better for it, i think you probably realize that though. thanks for you service.


----------



## Viper21 (Jan 24, 2015)

Been a roofer for nearly 25yrs now...


----------



## Turbo BBQ (Jan 24, 2015)

Went from bouncer at the dives to chef/trainer on the Nashville upscale restaurant scene. Me and brother timber some nice Hickory and Pecan tracts to keep southern barbie what it is.


----------



## sean.nickelson (Jan 24, 2015)

I work in IT for a state agency. I just started cutting wood to feed the smoker I built. So far I've only felled one "tree". In reality it was a 20 foot tall stump.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 24, 2015)

Mountain oyster gatherer...


----------



## Nitroman (Jan 25, 2015)

Better watch that leg, looks like it's getting ready to do something.


----------



## paul hill (Jan 25, 2015)

Bret4207 said:


> NYSP retired, 22 years. Now I farm, raise sheep, fix saws. Homeschooling 2 kids too. I was better off on the road!



Sounds like you're working pretty hard for being "retired"!! Glad you stayed safe for so long to enjoy all that hard work though. Nice collection of saws listed.


----------



## Olesenofalaska (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey all, I have really enjoyed reading what I can in this thread. I have lost track of it for a couple of weeks because of my seasonal work setting up the Yukon Quest a 1000 mile International sled dog race running from Whitehorse Yukon to Fairbanks Alaska. I work for the local power company 7 months a year as a Utility Arborist and Foreman of a Mechanical reclearing crew that uses Kershaw Klearway 10-10's, a 500 and a Skytrim. I do side work out of a pickup climbing for removal as much as possible with occasional prune jobs and the odd, small land clearing jobs and firewood on the side. I spent 4 years on a hot shot crew here in alaska before and worked grunt jobs on construction crews before that. Check out the Yukon Quest online when you get a chance we are at halfway in Dawson Yukon right now about to head down the Yukon river towards Eagle and Circle we have gps trackers on all of the teams so that you can watch their progress in real time. We are a non profit organization that puts on a dog race. Its easier than herding cats maybe but its a pain when its -40


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 11, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> Better watch that leg, looks like it's getting ready to do something.



He is locked down in the head gate and I have his tail twisted pretty good. The biggest risk for me is a stomp on the top of the foot. I normally wear catcher's shin guards, if you stay close they can't develop much power. I do have a mass of displaced muscle on my right thigh from this line of work, that was my only permanent damage in 20 years of doing it.


----------



## redfin (Feb 11, 2015)

I work for a telco maintaining and repair of all our outside plant. Anything from copper and fiber cables, electronic mux's and the power units to the air dryers we use to keep the cables pressurized.

I had a ton of other jobs before this one. Been doing it for almost 19 years. All to keep the ones and zeros cruising along.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Feb 11, 2015)

redfin said:


> I work for a telco maintaining and repair of all our outside plant. Anything from copper and fiber cables, electronic mux's and the power units to the air dryers we use to keep the cables pressurized.
> 
> I had a ton of other jobs before this one. Been doing it for almost 19 years. All to keep the ones and zeros cruising along.


 Lots of zeros out there. Need more ones....


----------



## mn man (Feb 11, 2015)

I was a phlebotomist in the icu's and emergency department at the mayo clinic in rochester for 3 years, then in january i bought a gas station in the small town i live in and quit the hospital scene.


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 11, 2015)

mn man said:


> I was a phlebotomist in the icu's and emergency department at the mayo clinic in rochester for 3 years, then in january i bought a gas station in the small town i live in and quit the hospital scene.


My sister used to do that. She hated it when people came in burned not knowing where to start.


----------



## mn man (Feb 11, 2015)

there is always a way to get someones blood.....


----------



## Onan18 (Feb 11, 2015)

Chainsaw mechanic for a Husqvarna dealer. Well, mechanic in general but specialize in two strokes. We are a dealer for Husqvarna, RedMax (just picked up, woohoo!) Echo, Shindaiwa, Bearcat, Honda (also just picked up) Billy Goat, Tru Cut, Little Wonder, Ryan, and eXmark. Currently working on getting another mower line (hint: they are painted gold and known for innovative design and cut quality).

Joe


----------



## redfin (Feb 11, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Lots of zeros out there. Need more ones....



Come on Duane zeros need lovins too. Without zeros you couldn't tweet your chainsaw buddies.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm a pipeliner for now but that work will soon be dried up due to low oil prices. One the pipeline I'm usually doing directional drilling but I can fill in wherever. From here I will probably go to civil work, hopefully road building. I wouldn't mind having a normal job and sleeping in my own bed any way.


----------



## hills bay performance (Feb 13, 2015)

Sorry for the really late reply been working 12's 7 days a week I live near gwynns island. And to answer question JBA. The crew im on we dont have a tolerance its got to be as close to perfect as we can get it.


----------



## wyk (Feb 13, 2015)

A bit of work I've done about the estate here in Ireland:


----------



## Little Al (Feb 15, 2015)

Last job before retirement A380 air bus aircraft assembly, working back Airbus A320, Boeing 777, 767, 747, Lockheed SR71 Blackbird, & a good few in the McDonnell Douglas range


----------



## chadihman (Feb 15, 2015)

I fix broken farm equipment. From April till October. I spend my time in the fields making repairs. I carry a touch, welder and my tools with me in my service truck anywhere from right down the road to 250+ miles away. In the winter months it's mostly shop work with the occasional service call. 
This was a Big square baler last summer. I had to replace the pickup frame under warranty. This was two hours away in Jersey. I put more hours in than I care to in the summer.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a few pictures of a job I did in West Virginia last summer. We made two shots at this site. First one went from the drill to the spot of bare dirt on the hill at the top of the picture. The second shot went from the drill to where I was standing- actually about 1000' past there but the exit was beyond the line of sight. The second shot was 1900' with about 300' of elevation. The other picture is of the operators' doghouse. If you are going to run a drill, this is the one you want to run. As you see, the guys were really hustling that day.

Ok, let me try the picture again


----------



## OnTheRoad (Feb 15, 2015)

The picture is huge on my monitor but it's so small on here you can't see it. Now it's too large to upload. Trying again. I suck at internet.


----------



## catbuster (Feb 15, 2015)

OnTheRoad said:


> I'm a pipeliner for now but that work will soon be dried up due to low oil prices. One the pipeline I'm usually doing directional drilling but I can fill in wherever. From here I will probably go to civil work, hopefully road building. I wouldn't mind having a normal job and sleeping in my own bed any way.



I dunno, some guys love traveling and running from place to place. I always liked to work in different places. The change of scenery was great.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Feb 15, 2015)

catbuster said:


> I dunno, some guys love traveling and running from place to place. I always liked to work in different places. The change of scenery was great.


Yeah, I go back and forth on that. It depends a lot on where I'm working. Last summer I was in Parkersburg WV/Belpre OH area which is beautiful and I wasn't so homesick. I have been in North Dakota lately which is the armpit of the universe. Now I'm home for a couple weeks and I'm bouncing off the walls, dying to go back to work. I was supposed to be in Slippery Rock PA right now but with the weather, nobody is working.


----------



## JBA (Feb 15, 2015)

OnTheRoad said:


> Yeah, I go back and forth on that. It depends a lot on where I'm working. Last summer I was in Parkersburg WV/Belpre OH area which is beautiful and I wasn't so homesick. I have been in North Dakota lately which is the armpit of the universe. Now I'm home for a couple weeks and I'm bouncing off the walls, dying to go back to work. I was supposed to be in Slippery Rock PA right now but with the weather, nobody is working.


If you make it to Slippery Rock drop me a line on here. I'm about 35 minutes away . North Country Brewing has great food and brews their own beer. Check it out.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Feb 15, 2015)

JBA said:


> If you make it to Slippery Rock drop me a line on here. I'm about 35 minutes away . North Country Brewing has great food and brews their own beer. Check it out.


Very cool, I sure will. I was out there for a few weeks in December and stayed in Butler. From what I know at this time, I'm going back to North Dakota next thought things do change in a hurry.


----------



## JBA (Feb 15, 2015)

OnTheRoad said:


> Very cool, I sure will. I was out there for a few weeks in December and stayed in Butler. From what I know at this time, I'm going back to North Dakota next.


Well like I said let me know if you make it to town. Know a few good spots in Butler too. Would be cool to meet another member from here and shoot the bull.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Feb 15, 2015)

JBA said:


> Well like I said let me know if you make it to town. Know a few good spots in Butler too. Would be cool to meet another member from here and shoot the bull.


Will do, for sure. We always hung out at the bar at the Days Inn in Butler which is not horrible. I'm sure I'll be out that way at some point.


----------

